# Gaming PC (Ryzen) Specs Advice Needed



## billubakra (Apr 17, 2017)

Hi Friends,

I posted a thread regarding this few months back also-
*forum.digit.in/pc-components-configurations/199797-gaming-pc-specs-advice-needed.html
Please ignore that and start from scratch because of Ryzen-
*forum.digit.in/cpu-motherboards/199576-amd-ryzen-thread-14.html#post2315483

Since like everyone here is praising Ryzen so please help me in building a pc with Ryzen in it.

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Pc will be used to watch movies, access the internet and play games like VR games, Watchdogs 2, MGSV and hopefully the system should be able to handle GTA VI.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 70k-80k.

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: If it helps to increase performance, then yes.

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: 10. I remember some members posted the contact details of the person here on digit who buys 10 in bulk and was selling the activation code for like Rs. 1500/-, lost the link of the same. Can anyone shed light on it? My friends are telling me not to spend money on code and get the OS from other sources. What are your thoughts?

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 1 or 2 tera bytes. Will decide according to price, so please quote brand and price of both.

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: Have a Sammy 1366*768. How to check whether it is HD Ready or Full HD?

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: Monitor, Headphone, Mouse, Keyboard.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: Within the next few weeks.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: No. But I watched few videos and it seems cool to try. I am thinking of getting the help regarding specs from you guys and then check for the prices of the same online and in the market. I will go where I get a good deal. Hopefully I will be able to assemble it myself.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Punjab. Yes I will buy online if COD is an option, online price is cheaper, ASS is good and returns are hassle free. Please share online sites for the products that you have mentioned.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: Few things-

1. Should I go with 8 gigs or 16 gigs of ram? Hope that the ram and motherboard will be compatible with Ryzen.
2. I need a VFM UPS too, so please suggest one.
3. I am planning to get an Oculus Rift/Vive/Hololens/or any other vr device once this segment grows in a year or two. So, the specs which I will be purchasing should handle all apps/games for the next atleast 4-5 years.
4. In that Ryzen thread people were saying that either 1700 or 1700x kicks i5/i7's a**. But wiki says high end Ryzen's are yet to be announced 16(32) and 12(24) cores(threads). Any need to wait for the same?
Ryzen - Wikipedi

Looking forward to your advice-
   [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]  [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION]  [MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION]   [MENTION=11731]baccilus[/MENTION]   (Paji any good dealers in Punjab?)   [MENTION=34930]Zangetsu[/MENTION]   [MENTION=111848]saikiasunny[/MENTION]   [MENTION=325861]TigerKing[/MENTION]   [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION]   [MENTION=138367]TheSloth[/MENTION]


Thanks


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 17, 2017)

Budget -83.5K

AMD Ryzen R7 1700 -24000,
Asus Prime B350 Plus -8000,
Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB(8GBx2) 3000Mhz -10000,
Seasonic S12II 520w -5500,
Cooler Master Hyper 212X -3000,
Corsair SPEC-01 -3000,
Sapphire RX470 4GB Nitro+ -17500,
WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3500,
LG 22MP68VQ-P 22" LED IPS -9000.
TOTAL -83,500.

OP can buy from *www.mdcomputers.in/
Gaming on a Samsung 1366x768 resolution monitor which is just a normal monitor is foolish, So I suggested FullHD Monitor.


----------



## saikiasunny (Apr 17, 2017)

Hi there.

It seems like you don't need higher end parts. But are you sure you are only going to game on it? Even if you are, then here are some suggestions-

AMD R5 1600 with stock cooler - 16500

Asus Prime B350 Plus - 8500

G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 16GB(8x2) or Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB(8GBx2) 3000Mhz - 8000-9500

Seasonic S12II 520w - 5500

Case- I will leave it to you - 4000-5000 My personal recommendation goes to CM 590 III 

Cheapest GTX 1060 6GB or Rx 480 8GB - 22000-24000 look locally first. Some provide good discount on Nvidia cards

WD Caviar Blue 2TB - 5500 You will need at least this much. Trust me

HP 22es or LG 22MP68VQ-P - 8000-9000 If possible, try before you buy

Total ~ 82000

Leave the aftermarket cooler for now. Even with the new stock cooler, you can easily hit 3.8GHz. You can always upgrade it later. And get an SSD, 256 or 480GB should be good for starting.

Dump the monitor for now or wait and use it for now and get a better one later.

Which city in Punjab, BTW?


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Apr 17, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Budget -83.5K
> 
> AMD Ryzen R7 1700 -24000,
> Asus Prime B350 Plus -8000,
> ...



Disagree on few items:

1) RX 470 - Weak card, especially in terms of future proofing (GTA VI, damn!) and VR. Get atleast nvidia 1060GTX 6GB variant (Zotac 1060GTX 6GB mini should cost the least..approx. 20-21k, with standard 1060 card performance)

2) AMD Ryzen R7 1700- overkill, don't need to spend this much on the processor. Wait for already released R5 processors to flush in the market (if its not already), and get R5 1600/1600x instead (should cost around 17k/19k respectively)

3) Cooler Master Hyper 212X - not required if you buy R5 1600 processor because it comes with AMD Wraith Spire cooler, which is good enough for some good overclocking as well. However the 1600x doesn't come with any cooler. Now, it depends on you if want R5 1600 (3.6GHz processor; with cooler) @ 17k or R5 1600x (4.1 GHz, including "x" boost in cool conditions, or 4.0 GHz, without "x" boost in hot conditions; without cooler) @ 19k. You'll definetly have to go for atleast 212x air cooler(Rs. 3k) if you go for 1600x, so overall processor would cost 22k.

4) Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB(8GBx2) 3000Mhz - 16GB is "good", but 8GB would be decent enough for the build. I play many AAA titles (GTA V, Battlefield 1, Mass Effect Andromeda etc.) on my 8GB system without any hiccups/problems. They run absolutely fine. You can save money here and maybe buy more storage (2TB instead of 1TB). Then, add one more 8GB RAM stick as part of your planned upgrade in future.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 17, 2017)

Get R5 1600 or 1600x (you'll need to buy a cooler separately for the latter) instead of R7 1700.

Get a single 8 GB DDR4 3000 Mhz (or 3200 Mhz) for now. Add another one later if required

For the GPU, *WAIT FOR VEGA LAUNCH!! * and even then don't get anything under a GTX 1060 (6 GB, not the 3 GB one) or RX 480 (8 GB, not the 4 GB one)

You should sell your current monitor and try to get a 144Hz 1080p monitor if budget allows.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 17, 2017)

Thanks everyone for replying. Please clear some additional queries.



bssunilreddy said:


> Budget -83.5K
> 
> AMD Ryzen R7 1700 -24000,
> Asus Prime B350 Plus -8000,
> ...



Sir, is there really a need for a cooler? Can you please suggest a GPU from Nvidia? Where is the case?
I will try, if my budget allows to get a new monitor. Is md computer offering COD? Are they reliable?




saikiasunny said:


> Hi there.
> 
> It seems like you don't need higher end parts. But are you sure you are only going to game on it? Even if you are, then here are some suggestions-
> 
> ...



I am from Jalandhar. Isn't Ryzen 1600 way too low in terms of performance? People in the Ryzen thread suggested to get atleast 1700. Will compare the rest of the item's prices with local market.



Vineet Sharma said:


> Disagree on few items:
> 
> 1) RX 470 - Weak card, especially in terms of future proofing (GTA VI, damn!) and VR. Get atleast nvidia 1060GTX 6GB variant (Zotac 1060GTX 6GB mini should cost the least..approx. 20-21k, with standard 1060 card performance)
> 
> ...



1. I was thinking of 1080 edition of the GPU considering I am thinking of VR games and stuff, Nvidia also recommends the same. Since I don't think that I will be changing any parts any time soon for atleast 4-5 years so 1080 is the one which I have in mind. Whether it should be a 6 or 8 gigs, overclocked/amp or some other xyz edition IDK you tell me?

2. Man I am getting confused, as per Ryzen's wiki and Ryzen's thread here on digit R7 is the best bet when it comes to kicking a** of i5/i7 but people here are saying otherwise 

3. Is the R7 series coming with coolers? And what does this mean in layman language, _"Now, it depends on you if want R5 1600 (3.6GHz processor; with cooler) @ 17k or R5 1600x (4.1 GHz,* including "x" boost in cool conditions, or 4.0 GHz, without "x" boost in hot conditions; without cooler)* @ 19k. You'll definetly have to go for atleast 212x air cooler(Rs. 3k) if you go for 1600x, so overall processor would cost 22k_

4. Thanks. Yea 8 gigs should be fine I guess. Will save it for HDD.



SaiyanGoku said:


> Get R5 1600 or 1600x (you'll need to buy a cooler separately for the latter) instead of R7 1700.
> 
> Get a single 8 GB DDR4 3000 Mhz (or 3200 Mhz) for now. Add another one later if required
> 
> ...



Yaar I am getting confused, as per Ryzen's wiki and Ryzen's thread here on digit R7 is the best bet when it comes to kicking a** of i5/i7 but people here are saying otherwise  BTW considering my requirement VR and future games which is better 1600 or 1600x? And out of 1700 and 1700x which version comes with a cooler?

Vega is by Nvidia? When is it launching?  I was thinking of 1080 edition of the GPU considering I am thinking of VR games and stuff, Nvidia also recommends the same. Since I don't think that I will be changing any parts any time soon for atleast 4-5 years so 1080 is the one which I have in mind. Whether it should be a 6 or 8 gigs, overclocked/amp or some other xyz edition IDK you tell me?

Guys please suggest some cool case as well. And please guide about the OS related question.
I have an old pc with LG Dvd writer. Can I use the same in the new system?
Please suggest a UPS too.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 17, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Yaar I am getting confused, as per Ryzen's wiki and Ryzen's thread here on digit R7 is the best bet when it comes to kicking a** of i5/i7 but people here are saying otherwise  BTW considering my requirement VR and future games which is better 1600 or 1600x? And out of 1700 and 1700x which version comes with a cooler?
> 
> Vega is by Nvidia? When is it launching?  I was thinking of 1080 edition of the GPU considering I am thinking of VR games and stuff, Nvidia also recommends the same. Since I don't think that I will be changing any parts any time soon for atleast 4-5 years so 1080 is the one which I have in mind. Whether it should be a 6 or 8 gigs, overclocked/amp or some other xyz edition IDK you tell me?
> 
> ...



A GTX 1080 costs 50k. Are you willing to game at 768p on GTX 1080 (hence wasting it) because the rest 20-30k will be used on proccy, mobo, ram and psu (no cabinet, monitor or peripherals) ?

Since you aren't going to stream the games while playing or do heavy multi-threaded tasks like video editing, buying R7 doesn't makes sense.

R5 1500 or 1500x would easily fit your desired price to performance ratio (4C8T). R5 1600 and 1600x are 6C12T proccys.

Vega is from AMD. Should launch after June. For VR Games, there are extremely limited games which support VR and you'll need to spend ~500$ just to get something like HTC Vive.

Nobody uses DVD drives these days. Throw it away


----------



## gta5 (Apr 17, 2017)

billubakra said:


> I am planning to get an Oculus Rift/Vive/Hololens/or any other vr device once this segment grows in a year or two. So, the specs which I will be purchasing should handle all apps/games for the next atleast 4-5 years.





> I was thinking of 1080 edition of the GPU considering I am thinking of VR games and stuff, Nvidia also recommends the same. Since I don't think that I will be changing any parts any time soon for atleast 4-5 years so 1080 is the one which I have in mind.



Here is a bit different suggestion ..

Since you are building your Rig with VR in mind and will purchase VR headset only after 1-2 year..
Don't buy a mid-high end GPU right now..  buy a low-mid end  GPU   , that is enough to play the games you actually want to play now and sell it off later... 2nd hand would be good as well..


VR is very very demanding, so you need as much GPU power you can get .. and the next gen VR headsets will have a higher resolution , demanding even beefier GPU's ..  _SO save that money now_ and buy a mid-high end GPU only when you buy VR headset after 1-2 years

GPU's improve at a much much faster pace ,  so as a result they drop fast in price , especially the High end GPU's .. The performance of gtx 1080 that is available for 50k right now will be available for  around 30k next year .. so buying a mid-high end GPU now for VR purpose when you are not even going to use it fully for next 1-2 years is not a good decision  ... by the time you actually buy a VR headset , this gpu performance would be reduced to low-mid end and it may struggle with new heavy VR titles after a year of buying headset...

and for next 1-2 year you plan on playing on 1080p 60fps right ? and not 1440p monitor or 1080 144hz , so extra performance will remain unused

so why pay mid-high end money for a low-mid end card ? ( when you actually do have a use for it )

For CPU go with- R5 1600 and overclock it ..  this is the  "Sweet spot/VFM"  for gaming, price and longevity


----------



## saikiasunny (Apr 17, 2017)

You are getting ahead of yourself. Calm down.

Let me explain it one by one.

The R5 range is similar to i5. The R7 is equivalent of i7. Simple as that. You only need an R5 or an i5 for gaming.

R5 1400, R5 1500X, R5 1600 and R7 1700 come with cooler. Rest don't. The stock cooler is fine for your needs. (thanks to [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION])


GTX 1080 costs Rs 55000 minimum. Unless you can increase your budget by another Rs 30000, then you are better off with the GTX 1060 6GB or RX 480 8GB.

A desktop VR kit costs 500$ or roughly Rs 40000. Do get it but not now. Future revisions are going to cost less and will come with more games.

Vega is a new lineup of graphics cards that is going to be launched by AMD in the coming months. Wait for it if you can.

It is better to upgrade your monitor if you planning a new system. Your current monitor will not give you good experience.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 17, 2017)

saikiasunny said:


> The non-X models of R5 and R7 don't come with a CPU cooler.



Cooler Solutions for PCs | AMD

R5 1400, R5 1500X, R5 1600 and R7 1700 come with cooler. Rest don't.


----------



## saikiasunny (Apr 17, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Cooler Solutions for PCs | AMD
> 
> R5 1400, R5 1500X, R5 1600 and R7 1700 come with cooler. Rest don't.



Sorry. My bad. Updated now.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 18, 2017)

saikiasunny said:


> You are getting ahead of yourself. Calm down.
> 
> Let me explain it one by one.
> 
> ...


+ 1 to this.

- - - Updated - - -

Budget -88.5K

AMD Ryzen R5 1400 -13000,
Asus Prime B350 Plus -8000,
Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB(8GBx2) 3000Mhz -10000,
Seasonic S12II 520w -5500,
Cooler Master Hyper 212X -3000,
Corsair SPEC ALPHA Cabinet -5500,
Sapphire RX480 8GB Nitro+ -23500,
Samsung 850 EVO 250GB SSD -7500,
WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3500,
LG 22MP68VQ-P 22" LED IPS -9000.
TOTAL -88,500.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Apr 18, 2017)

[MENTION=154704]billubakra[/MENTION] bhai r7 kicks a$$, 1080GTX kicks a$$..but your budget isn't..simple as that 

The advises you are getting here are according to your budget only. You can't afford any of that in the specified budget. Most importantly, you don't even need to get that much costly hardware because all those are overkill as per your usage. r5 is good enough for your needs and you would definitely be happy with it. The words you read on some other forums, conveying that go for r7, must be from hardware/performance enthusiasts..not from budget gamers like us. 

"(4.1 GHz, including "x" boost in cool conditions, or 4.0 GHz, without "x" boost in hot conditions; without cooler)"

The AMD processors with x in their name can auto-overclock, depending upon the temperature. So I was just trying to imply the clock speed of the r5 1600x processor. It goes upto 4.0GHz (max. stock boost speed), then if required, can over-clock itself and hit 4.1GHz if provided cooling is sufficient enough. On the other hand, r5 1600 hits 3.6GHz (max. stock boost speed) and thats it.
However, keep in mind that all Ryzen CPU's are unlocked and you can manually overclock any of them very easily, provided you first learn about overclock and ample cooling conditions for your processor first.

- - - Updated - - -



bssunilreddy said:


> + 1 to this.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Man, I am not sure if you are reading the entire discussion.

1) R5 1600 is easily possible in this budget. It comes with sexy cooler so additional Hyper 212x costing 3k isn't required.
2) 16GB is not required at all. 8GB is fine.

Also, in most cases, the 1060GTX 6GB outperforms RX480. I don't think that is a nice suggestion.
  [MENTION=154704]billubakra[/MENTION] for GPU, the best option is to wait. Let AMD Vega released. It is going to happen in Q2 2017 only. The lineup is looking promising (atleast the hype is), and it would certainly make nVIDIA drop their prices. I am also in the line of buying a new GPU and waiting for AMD's response to nVIDIA.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 18, 2017)

GTX1060 performs better than RX480 in DirectX 11 games but in DirectX 12 games RX480 beats the crap out of GTX1060.

Just see some latest benchmarks released in December,2016.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 18, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Budget -88.5K
> 
> AMD Ryzen R5 1400 -13000,
> Asus Prime B350 Plus -8000,
> ...



Ultra 

We just told the OP to wait for vega launch. Why the hell are you recommending RX 480 now (which isn't enough for VR) when OP could get something closer to GTX 1070 in that same price within next few months?

*d37nnnqwv9amwr.cloudfront.net/photos/images/original/000/131/351/eb6.jpg?1307463786


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 18, 2017)

What is OPs budget and what are you suggesting?

Just read this before coming to a decision.


AMD's GPU Roadmap Targets the High-End Market - Market Realis

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Apr 18, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> GTX1060 performs better than RX480 in DirectX 11 games but in DirectX 12 games RX480 beats the crap out of GTX1060.
> 
> Just see some latest benchmarks released in December,2016.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk



Just checked. In some DX12 games, RX480 is better and in others, 1060GTX. Well, the count of such games is in the favour of RX480 but the performance is nowhere "beats the crap out of...". Both are neck to neck in DX12 games.
DX11 - 1060GTX is better.
VR Games (as OP is looking for it)- 1060GTX is better than RX480 with very good margin
source: FCAT VR: Measuring VR Performance on the GTX 1060 and RX 480 | GTX 1060 vs RX 480 - Oculus Rift Game


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 18, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> Just checked. In some DX12 games, RX480 is better and in others, 1060GTX. Well, the count of such games is in the favour of RX480 but the performance is nowhere "beats the crap out of...". Both are neck to neck in DX12 games.
> DX11 - 1060GTX is better.
> VR Games (as OP is looking for it)- 1060GTX is better than RX480 with very good margin
> source: FCAT VR: Measuring VR Performance on the GTX 1060 and RX 480 | GTX 1060 vs RX 480 - Oculus Rift Game




GTX 1060 isn't 1060GTX


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 18, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> Just checked. In some DX12 games, RX480 is better and in others, 1060GTX. Well, the count of such games is in the favour of RX480 but the performance is nowhere "beats the crap out of...". Both are neck to neck in DX12 games.
> DX11 - 1060GTX is better.
> VR Games (as OP is looking for it)- 1060GTX is better than RX480 with very good margin
> source: FCAT VR: Measuring VR Performance on the GTX 1060 and RX 480 | GTX 1060 vs RX 480 - Oculus Rift Game


Then OP needs to increase his budget to accommodate a GTX1080.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Apr 18, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> GTX 1060 isn't 1060GTX



Does it matter? you got the point right?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 18, 2017)

Budget -82.2K

AMD Ryzen R5 1600X -19000,
Asus Prime B350 Plus -8000,
Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB 3000Mhz -5000,
Seasonic S12II 520w -5500,
Corsair SPEC ALPHA Cabinet -5500,
EVGA GTX1060 6GB -19200,
Samsung 850 EVO 250GB SSD -7500,
WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3500,
LG 22MP68VQ-P 22" LED IPS -9000.
TOTAL -82,200.

Amazon.in: Buy EVGA GeForce GTX 1060 GAMING ACX 2.0 Single Fan 6GB GDDR5 DX12 OSD Support PXOC Only 6.8 Inches Graphics Card 06G-P4-6161-KR 6 GB Online at Low Prices in India | EVGA Reviews &amp; Rating


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 18, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Budget -82.2K
> 
> AMD Ryzen R5 1600X -19000,
> Asus Prime B350 Plus -8000,
> ...


Seriously, stop making new config everytime some change happens.

1500x would be more than enough for OP.

It is a bad time to get a GPU. GTX 1080 was dropped from 65k to 50k. Vega might launch in next few months.

Sent from my OnePlus 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 18, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> Does it matter? you got the point right?


OCD made me reply. 
Some people mean RX480 but comment GTX480.
Still, don't name the parts as you like.

Sent from my OnePlus 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Apr 18, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> OCD made me reply.
> Some people mean RX480 but comment GTX480.
> Still, don't name the parts as you like.
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 3 using Tapatalk



lol, GTX480 or RX480 scenario is totally different than GTX 1060 or 1060 GTX.
GokuSaiyan is still better than SaiyanFrieza!


----------



## billubakra (Apr 18, 2017)

[MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION]  [MENTION=308059]gta5[/MENTION]   [MENTION=111848]saikiasunny[/MENTION]  [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION]   [MENTION=273753]Vineet Sharma[/MENTION]

Thanks a lot for your replies guys. I was about to go for the rig, I was confused about Ryzen but now I presume I will have to wait for Vega and try to increase my budget. Couldn't agree more on the points especially regarding vr raised by [MENTION=308059]gta5[/MENTION] but dear if I get a mid range gpu now don't you think it will be of no use say after a year considering the type of games that are coming in the market?

Few last queries-
1. Will the prices of hardware increase after GST is implemented from 1st July?
2. Any concrete date for Vega's launch?
3. Ryzen 7 is a big no now, thanks to you all. Still confused among 1400(why is no one mentioning this?)-1500x-1600-1600x? Which one should I finalize?
4. I got the following quotes from the market-
Nvidia 1080 8gb amp- 56500/- (The shopkeeper said that there isn't much difference between 1060 and 1080 so why is 1080 double the price of 1060?)
MSI x370 gaming- 16500
Seasonic 520w- 6500
R1500- 14500
R 1700- 25200
R 1700x- 39200
8gb corsair/vakil(what is this vakil)- 4600
5.  [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] If I throw away the dvd drive then how will I install GTA 5? Will the old drive work in the new system?
6. Please guide about Win 10. Genuine or from other sources?

 [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION]
You have posted this link of 1060 gpu-
Amazon.in: Buy EVGA GeForce GTX 1060 GAMING ACX 2.0 Single Fan 6GB GDDR5 DX12 OSD Support PXOC Only 6.8 Inches Graphics Card 06G-P4-6161-KR 6 GB Online at Low Prices in India | EVGA Reviews &amp; Rating

Is EVGA a good company?


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Apr 18, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Budget -82.2K
> 
> AMD Ryzen R5 1600X -19000,
> Asus Prime B350 Plus -8000,
> ...



lol, this time you didn't include a cooler and recommended 1600x which doesn't come with any cooler


----------



## billubakra (Apr 18, 2017)

_One complaint among a subset of reviewers, however, was that Ryzen processors fell behind their Intel counterparts when running older games, or running newer games at mainstream resolutions such as 720p or 1080p.[20] AMD acknowledged the gaming performance deficit at low resolutions during a Reddit AMA, where they explained that updates and patches were in the works.[21] A subsequent update to Ashes of the Singularity: Escalation increased frame rates 17−31% on Ryzen systems.[22]

It has been suggested that low core utilization resulted in Ryzen being underutilized, therefore reflecting lower than expected scores, especially when coupled with the fact that Zen's slightly lower IPC relies on full core utilization.[23][24][25] However, AMD and others have argued thread scheduling is not the fundamental issue to Windows 10 performance.[26][27] There were also issues with AM4 motherboards and their BIOS, which was resulting in many Ryzen chips being underclocked, partially shut off, or generally hindered by BIOS bugs._

Source-
Ryzen - Wikipedi


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 18, 2017)

billubakra said:


> @SaiyanGoku  @gta5   @saikiasunny  @bssunilreddy   @Vineet Sharma
> 
> Thanks a lot for your replies guys. I was about to go for the rig, I was confused about Ryzen but now I presume I will have to wait for Vega and try to increase my budget. Couldn't agree more on the points especially regarding vr raised by @gta5 but dear if I get a mid range gpu now don't you think it will be of no use say after a year considering the type of games that are coming in the market?
> 
> ...



First of all, give that shopkeeper a high five
ON THE FACE
WITH A BAT
WRAPPED WITH BARBED WIRE!

Query answers:

1. Might increase
2. After June maybe
3. 1500x hit the sweet spot for price/performance ratio.


Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]mbK0n5FjvhI [/YOUTUBE]



4. Read the first 4 lines again. 
1060 is for 1080p ultra gaming. 1080 is for VR and 4k ultra gaming.
vakil? Never heard of. Don't even consider it.

5. You have internet? 
Yes
Install Steam
Buy GTA-V from there during sales, humble bundle, bundle stars or where it is cheap except G2A (Physical copy has RGSC key which won't activate on steam. Correct me if I'm wrong.)

6. Kinguin has genuine (?) windows keys available for cheap. Buy from there.

7. EVGA is good. Except they don't have official presence in India. So to get warranty, you have to send the parts to USA since the one in the link is imported.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Apr 18, 2017)

[MENTION=154704]billubakra[/MENTION]

1. I don't think GST going to impact much, but don't know. It can be neglected I guess.
2. Not yet. Q2 is the time period that we know of, that's all.
3. 1400 is also good but its 4 core/8 thread processor. 1600/1600x are 6 core/12 thread processors which are better options in terms of future proofing and fits right into your budget. If I were you, I would have chose r5 1600 because it comes with good air cooler and so a very nice deal at approx. 17k
4. Please please never trust the sellers in markets just like that. Check reviews/benchmarks and then decide. I often quarrel with sellers in nehru place, delhi because they talk $hit, just to sell off what's there in stock. 1080 is *far* superior in performance than 1060, and it's truly meant to game at high/ultra settings on 1440p/4k resolution, whereas 1060 is very good performer at 1080p resolution.
And corsair *which* RAM? Make sure you get the *vengeance LPX 3000MHz only*, skip vakil or judge Rams 
5. You want to use the drive, keep it. what [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] meant was dvd's are outdated now and almost nobody uses those anymore. Still you can always use your old drive with any computer, just make sure that the cabinet you purchase have the bay to install dvd drive (for ex. corsair SPEC Alpha doesn't have dvd drive bay)
6. Totally depends on you, or your resourceful friends around you  It doesn't matter if you do it right. I hope you got my point.

Trust me, just wait for Vega to launch. It would definitely be worth it.


----------



## saikiasunny (Apr 18, 2017)

So to confuse you even further, RX 580 launched which is better than both GTX 1060 and RX 480 and that too for sure. 

So you have to options now. Start saving for Vega and buy it when it launches and second, get a RX 580 and be happy with it for a while. 

My vote goes to an R5 1600 plus Vega configuration. 

Some 2 aana here-

Get a better monitor first

And just stick to B350 chipset. 

Get help before purchasing. Don't trust the seller.


----------



## gta5 (Apr 18, 2017)

See IMO it would be better if you buy RX 480/Rx 580 ( whichever is better as per price in india)  and that LG Freesync monitor 

So this GPU would be able to hold you for around 2 years.. Then when you buy VR headset after 2 years ,sell this GPU then and then buy high end card with that saved up money.. 

THe High end GPU's are priced at a premium .. they are bad value for money if you don't use that performance "NOW" .. They drop fast in price.. 

For 1080p It is much better that you buy a low-mid range card every 2-3 years than buy a high end card and hold on to it for 5 years..   you will also get much better software support for new  low-mid range cards than you would get for a 3-4 year old high end card... + you also get new features and new technology in new mid range cards and lower power consumption and longer warranty ... 

CPU you can buy a good cpu once and hold on to it for long time .. 

Buy Ryzen 1600 and overclock it .. this is the sweet spot for price /performance..


----------



## billubakra (Apr 18, 2017)

Thanks again for replying Dear Brothers   [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION]   [MENTION=308059]gta5[/MENTION]    [MENTION=111848]saikiasunny[/MENTION]    [MENTION=273753]Vineet Sharma[/MENTION]

I thought I will be playing Mafia 3 this weekend but pity me I will have to delay it for Vega. Previously I waited for Ryzen for all these months. I will try to increase my budget so that I am able to get a new monitor too. If you guys find any good online deal for Corsair Ram, Monitor, UPS, Cabinet in the meantime then please let me know.

Idk about bundle stuff in steam but for the GTA V disc's which I got, the code needs to be activated post installation via discs.

Kiguin is dealing in $$'s. Any site for OS's which is dealing in INR? An offtopic question, my friend lost his laptop with Win 10. Is there a way to let MS know about the same so that they can block or reset that version of Windows? He has the key of the same and wants to activate the same on a different machine which will obviously have a different motherboard.

Lastly except  [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] everyone is saying to go for R1600. Goku ji, if I am may ask, is R1500x better than 1600?
Check this out-
AMD's RX 580 reviewed: AMD takes the fight to the GTX 1060, with mixed results - ExtremeTec


----------



## saikiasunny (Apr 18, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Thanks again for replying Dear Brothers   [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION]   [MENTION=308059]gta5[/MENTION]    [MENTION=111848]saikiasunny[/MENTION]    [MENTION=273753]Vineet Sharma[/MENTION]
> 
> I thought I will be playing Mafia 3 this weekend but pity me I will have to delay it for Vega. Previously I waited for Ryzen for all these months. I will try to increase my budget so that I am able to get a new monitor too. If you guys find any good online deal for Corsair Ram, Monitor, UPS, Cabinet in the meantime then please let me know.
> 
> ...



If you have a graphics card, you can always go for the CPU now and upgrade the GPU at a later date. 

The 1500X overclocked will give you almost the same results as a stock 1600. Which is okay. Both of this processors will give you the performance boost that you need. You won't be disappointed with any of the options. 

The RX 580 is just a slightly faster RX 480. If you want to wait for VEGA, then no need to look for it.

I have no idea of the Windows part. Sorry.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 18, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Idk about bundle stuff in steam but for the GTA V disc's which I got, the code needs to be activated post installation via discs.
> 
> Kiguin is dealing in $$'s. Any site for OS's which is dealing in INR? An offtopic question, my friend lost his laptop with Win 10. Is there a way to let MS know about the same so that they can block or reset that version of Windows? He has the key of the same and wants to activate the same on a different machine which will obviously have a different motherboard.
> 
> ...



Why would you buy physical disks when it limits you from using the key on steam? 

You'll have to download most of the game eventually since disks these days don't have complete game.

Let me know when you find a site where genuine windows is 40$ or under (less than Rs 2500)

You want to get GTX 1080 in 80k and then want a R5 1600?

R5 1600 is 6C12T proccy and so, is obviously better and costlier than R5 1500x which is 4C8T.

If you can increase budget, get the R5 1600.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 19, 2017)

PM invader of erodov forum for Windows 10 Pro Retail Key for 2k

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Apr 20, 2017)

[MENTION=154704]billubakra[/MENTION]

1. Get R5 1600, not 1500x. R51600 is 6 core/12 threads and 1500x is 4 core/8 threads. For long run, R5 1600 will help.
2. Mafia 3 isn't a very good game. I completed it just for the sake of my obsession of ending games which I start playing. So no need to hurry 
3. Keep your DVD drive, don't throw it away. If you already have the discs of GTA V lying around, good, use it. That would install Rockstar games social club and your game will run from there. It won't use steam at all. Otherwise if you are going to buy GTA V, get it from steam because the game can be bought as cheap as 1.3k during discount periods.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 20, 2017)

Thanks again for replying Dear Brothers    [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION]    [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION]     [MENTION=111848]saikiasunny[/MENTION]    [MENTION=273753]Vineet Sharma[/MENTION]

Goku Ji,_
Why would you buy physical disks when it limits you from using the key on steam?
Because I got it for Rs. 1500/-

You'll have to download most of the game eventually since disks these days don't have complete game.
Agree.

Let me know when you find a site where genuine windows is 40$ or under (less than Rs 2500)
Reddy ji has provided with details of a person who sells them for Rs. 2000.

You want to get GTX 1080 in 80k and then want a R5 1600?
No, I was hoping for 1060. Anyways forget it, Its 1600 and Vega now.

R5 1600 is 6C12T proccy and so, is obviously better and costlier than R5 1500x which is 4C8T.
If you can increase budget, get the R5 1600. 
Sure thing my dear._

Last 2 queries-
- My friend lost his laptop with Win 10. Is there a way to let MS know about the same so that they can block or reset that version of Windows? He has the key of the same and wants to activate the same on a different machine which will obviously have a different motherboard.

- Any comments about this-
AMD's RX 580 reviewed: AMD takes the fight to the GTX 1060, with mixed results - ExtremeTec

- - - Updated - - -

P.S. I read in the Ryzen thread here on Digit that prices of Intel's processors will drop once Ryzen is released. Not much difference in price as per the market. The same thing is being said about Vega. As per the info that I got from the market Intel and other companies don't give a sh*t about AMD.


----------



## saikiasunny (Apr 20, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Thanks again for replying Dear Brothers [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION] [MENTION=111848]saikiasunny[/MENTION] [MENTION=273753]Vineet Sharma[/MENTION]
> 
> - Any comments about this-
> AMD's RX 580 reviewed: AMD takes the fight to the GTX 1060, with mixed results - ExtremeTec
> ...



The RX 580 is just a refreshed RX 480. It is better than both the RX 480 and GTX 1060 even if it does not beat a 1060 in every single game.

Prices in India don't change even after years so don't bother about them. Just get the latest and greatest. As for the shopkeepers, don't listen to them.


----------



## Stormbringer (Apr 20, 2017)

One thing to keep in mind [MENTION=154704]billubakra[/MENTION] is that Ryzen processors don't have integrated graphics. So you need an external graphics card to run your system. So buy the CPU and rest of the components along with the Vega GPU whenever it is launched.


----------



## gta5 (Apr 20, 2017)

billubakra said:


> P.S. I read in the Ryzen thread here on Digit that prices of Intel's processors will drop once Ryzen is released. Not much difference in price as per the market. The same thing is being said about Vega. As per the info that I got from the market Intel and other companies don't give a sh*t about AMD.



Intel will not drop prices too much.. Instead They will offer more threads/cores for the same prices .. Ryzen is putting a lot of pressure on them 

In response , Intel will now launch their 8th generation i5/i7 Unlocked K series processors early in August 2017 .. i7 will be 6C/12 Thread processor..

Dropping price is really the last resort for a company and a difficult decision .. 

GPU situation is totally uncertain at this point..

Unless VEGA is a "smashing" success , Nvidia isn't going to do anything... there are rumours that they are going to launch their 20 series GPU in Q3 , but take it with a big grain of salt for now.. it looks very improbable at this point


----------



## billubakra (Apr 20, 2017)

Stormbringer said:


> One thing to keep in mind [MENTION=154704]billubakra[/MENTION] is that *Ryzen processors don't have integrated graphics. So you need an external graphics card to run your system.* So buy the CPU and rest of the components along with the Vega GPU whenever it is launched.


Is the i5 processor having an integrated graphics for the pc? My laptop's config says i5 with integrated graphics. Sorry for the silly question don't know what that means.



gta5 said:


> Intel will not drop prices too much.. Instead They will offer more threads/cores for the same prices .. Ryzen is putting a lot of pressure on them
> 
> In response , Intel will now launch their 8th generation i5/i7 Unlocked K series processors early in August 2017 .. i7 will be 6C/12 Thread processor..
> 
> ...



Man I think Vega will be all hype after reading what other tech sites are saying about it. I hope it's worth the wait and price, price as in after GST the prices will increase, atleast that's what today's newspaper is saying.


----------



## Stormbringer (Apr 20, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Is the i5 processor having an integrated graphics for the pc? My laptop's config says i5 with integrated graphics. Sorry for the silly question don't know what that means.
> 
> Man I think Vega will be all hype after reading what other tech sites are saying about it. I hope it's worth the wait and price, price as in after GST the prices will increase, atleast that's what today's newspaper is saying.



Which i5 processor are you referring ? Most of them have an IGP. The Xeons and other high-end processors from Intel don't come with IGP. I don't remember the naming convention of such processors. Sorry about that.

Vega has not been released yet. Hype can go anyway. Good or bad. I would recommend you to wait anyway.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 21, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Is the i5 processor having an integrated graphics for the pc? My laptop's config says i5 with integrated graphics. Sorry for the silly question don't know what that means.
> Man I think Vega will be all hype after reading what other tech sites are saying about it. I hope it's worth the wait and price, price as in after GST the prices will increase, atleast that's what today's newspaper is saying.


Yes, Intel i5 Processors have Integrated Graphics whereas Ryzen does not have.

- - - Updated - - -



billubakra said:


> Thanks again for replying Dear Brothers @SaiyanGoku @bssunilreddy @saikiasunny @Vineet Sharma
> 
> Goku Ji,_
> Why would you buy physical disks when it limits you from using the key on steam?
> ...


You can Microsoft India Customer care and tell them that you bought the Retail Key and its not activating now. They will ask for activation ID after which they will tell you the actual key to activate any PC.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 21, 2017)

Stormbringer said:


> Which i5 processor are you referring ? Most of them have an IGP. The Xeons and other high-end processors from Intel don't come with IGP. I don't remember the naming convention of such processors. Sorry about that.
> 
> Vega has not been released yet. Hype can go anyway. Good or bad. I would recommend you to wait anyway.



The i5 one which comes in laptops.



bssunilreddy said:


> Yes, Intel i5 Processors have Integrated Graphics whereas Ryzen does not have.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Actually dear my friend got a Dell laptop, Win 10 Home edition was preinstalled in it. His lappy got lost so that is why he wanted to make that version unsuable as the the same Dell laptop with ubuntu was priced at Rs. 8000/- less. He cannot recover the 40000/- that he spent on the lappy but he wanted to save those 8000/- Is it possible? Do you have the email address of MS India support?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 21, 2017)

billubakra said:


> The i5 one which comes in laptops.



All the i-series proccys, recent atoms and pentiums have integrated intel graphics unless stated otherwise.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 21, 2017)

gta5 said:


> you missed out "1"  , out of 500 $ ..
> 
> because HTC has  fascination with the "One" .. They will sell you HTC vive for almost 1500 $ in india.. *ONLY*
> 
> HTC Vive launched in India at Rs 92,990; will be Amazon exclusive | The Indian Expres



VR fans in India be like:
*i.imgur.com/73SL1o7.jpg


----------



## billubakra (Apr 21, 2017)

Where is the post by [MENTION=308059]gta5[/MENTION] which is quoted above? Can't find it.

BTW thanks to all. Will wait for Vega, hope it's worth the time and price.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 22, 2017)

billubakra said:


> The i5 one which comes in laptops.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually dear my friend got a Dell laptop, Win 10 Home edition was preinstalled in it. His lappy got lost so that is why he wanted to make that version unsuable as the the same Dell laptop with ubuntu was priced at Rs. 8000/- less. He cannot recover the 40000/- that he spent on the lappy but he wanted to save those 8000/- Is it possible? *Do you have the email address of MS India support?*



Yes its possible.

Link:Microsoft Store India Online Store - Sales and suppor

*s15.postimg.org/68qh2qbaj/screenshot-www.microsoftstore.com-2017-04-22-06-.pngimage hosting without registrationcertificity.com


----------



## billubakra (Apr 22, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Yes its possible.
> 
> Link:Microsoft Store India Online Store - Sales and suppor
> 
> *s15.postimg.org/68qh2qbaj/screenshot-www.microsoftstore.com-2017-04-22-06-.pngimage hosting without registrationcertificity.com



No mail id is in the link dear. Either a customer support number to call or creating a thread on Microsoft forums. Called the number but their office is closed. Any mail id dear?


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Apr 24, 2017)

Well well well, new build up's in the market. Intel is going to launch 12C/24T, 10C/20T, 8C/16T proccy's on May 30th.

Source: Intel launching 12C/24T chips with X299 on May 3

More reasons to wait and watch before buying a new system!


----------



## ico (Apr 24, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> Well well well, new build up's in the market. Intel is going to launch 12C/24T, 10C/20T, 8C/16T proccy's on May 30th.
> 
> Source: Intel launching 12C/24T chips with X299 on May 3
> 
> More reasons to wait and watch before buying a new system!


X299 is the enthusiast chipset though.

Need 8C/16T on X270.

Won't happen.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 12, 2017)

Dear Brothers @SaiyanGoku @bssunilreddy @saikiasunny @Vineet Sharma @gta5 @ico 

So, I guess I have to let go of Vega, VR and other stuff. Keeping the current market scenario in mind(including GST ofcourse) please suggest me the specs to build a gaming pc. I would be needing a VFM monitor too. The budget is 70k.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 12, 2017)

@billubakra I have recently built a  PC with following specs

Proc: Ryzen 1600 -  16050
MB: Gigabyte Gaming 3 - 8333
Ram: G.Skill Tridentz GTZB 3200Mhz CL16  2x8GB - 10400
Gfx: AMD RX 570 - 14999
SSD: Samsun g EVO 850 256GB - 7584
PSU: Seasonic S12 520W  - 5500
Case: Deepkool Dukase v2 - 5000

Total: 67500/-

If you have more budget, get better gfx card and proc.

The gfx card availability is less right now, so look into Nvidia GTX 1060 at 20k.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 12, 2017)

Digital Fragger said:


> @billubakra I have recently built a  PC with following specs
> 
> Proc: Ryzen 1600 -  16050
> MB: Gigabyte Gaming 3 - 8333
> ...



Thanks for replying. Fee questions-
1. Did you get the parts online?
2. How is AMD Rx 570 as compared to gtx 1060?
I will go for a normal HDD and a normal case. Maybe with 8 gigs of ram as of now. So, I can save some money for the monitor or for the gfx.


----------



## ico (Jun 12, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Thanks for replying. Fee questions-
> 1. Did you get the parts online?
> 2. How is AMD Rx 570 as compared to gtx 1060?
> I will go for a normal HDD and a normal case. Maybe with 8 gigs of ram as of now. So, I can save some money for the monitor or for the gfx.


If you want to spend 15.5K, get RX 570 4 GB.

If you want to spend 21K, get GTX 1060 6 GB.

Don't buy GTX 1060 3 GB.

RX 570 is like ~90% of GTX 1060 6 GB. It makes sense to buy it with a FreeSync monitor if gaming is your priority.

AMD's Radeon RX 580 and Radeon RX 570 graphics cards reviewed

See the vertical (Y-axis) for performance difference.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 12, 2017)

ico said:


> If you want to spend 15.5K, get RX 570 4 GB.
> 
> If you want to spend 21K, get GTX 1060 6 GB.
> 
> ...



Thanks. What is the price of rx580? And with which Nvidia model is it comparable with?
Please suggest a vfm freesync(what is freesync) monitor?


----------



## ico (Jun 12, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Thanks. What is the price of rx580? And with which Nvidia model is it comparable with?
> Please suggest a vfm freesync(what is freesync) monitor?


I'll actually recommend GTX 1060 6 GB over RX 580 8 GB. The latter is faster, and will be more future proof, but GTX 1060 6 GB is very efficient from a power consumption perspective. Although you'll barely save Rs. 500 with GTX 1060 on your electricity bill in ONE YEAR if you game 5 hours DAILY.

Now your monitor screens have a refresh rate. Example, 60 frames per second or 60 Hz. So, 60 frames are displayed on your monitor every second.

While gaming, the frame rate of given out by the graphic card will vary. It could be anything depending upon how heavy the game is, what settings you have chosen and how fast the graphic card is. It will never be "exact 60". But your monitor's refresh rate is 60. So, if FPS by your graphic card is higher than 60, then frames are getting skipped. If FPS is less than 60, some frames are being displayed for a bit more time.

So, you might feel your gameplay is choppy or there might be some frame tearing (search on YouTube). FreeSync is a variable refresh rate technology. It will constantly change your monitor's frame rate in accordance with the frame rate of the game you are playing. So, the gameplay feels a lot smoother.

So, despite GTX 1060 6 GB being faster than RX 570 4 GB, you will feel the gameplay is smoother and better on RX 570 + FreeSync.

This is a VFM FreeSync monitor that people recommend here. Amazon.in: Buy LG 22MP68VQ 22" Full HD IPS SLIM LED MONITOR (1920x1080) Online at Low Prices in India | LG Reviews & Ratings


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 13, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Thanks for replying. Fee questions-
> 1. Did you get the parts online?
> 2. How is AMD Rx 570 as compared to gtx 1060?
> I will go for a normal HDD and a normal case. Maybe with 8 gigs of ram as of now. So, I can save some money for the monitor or for the gfx.



1. I got all parrts from various sources wherever is it is cheaper. Got the processor, SSD, PSU and RAM locally. Got Gfx card, motherboard, Monitor online. Check these sites. India's First IT Online Shopping Store
Vedant Computers - Shop online for computer hardware, laptop, accessories etc. Online IT Shop | Computer Hardware Shopping From Online IT Stores  *www.mdcomputers.in/

Computer parts are costlier on amazon/flipkart. Check the above mentioned websites for prices. 

2. As @ico said, RX 570 is gives ~90% fps of what GTX 1060 is capable of. AMD RX 580 8GB is comparable to Nvidia GTX 1060 6GB. But the AMD cards are pricier at the moment due to non availability.  

I'd advice you to get at least 120GB SSD and put the OS and your most used apps on it. SSD makes night and day difference in how your computer responds.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 15, 2017)

ico said:


> I'll actually recommend GTX 1060 6 GB over RX 580 8 GB. The latter is faster, and will be more future proof, but GTX 1060 6 GB is very efficient from a power consumption perspective. Although you'll barely save Rs. 500 with GTX 1060 on your electricity bill in ONE YEAR if you game 5 hours DAILY.
> 
> Now your monitor screens have a refresh rate. Example, 60 frames per second or 60 Hz. So, 60 frames are displayed on your monitor every second.
> 
> ...







Digital Fragger said:


> 1. I got all parrts from various sources wherever is it is cheaper. Got the processor, SSD, PSU and RAM locally. Got Gfx card, motherboard, Monitor online. Check these sites. India's First IT Online Shopping Store
> Vedant Computers - Shop online for computer hardware, laptop, accessories etc. Online IT Shop | Computer Hardware Shopping From Online IT Stores  www.mdcomputers.in
> 
> Computer parts are costlier on amazon/flipkart. Check the above mentioned websites for prices.
> ...



Thanks a lot. The prices of gfx are very high in the market. The shopkeepers told me to buy the rest of the components now and gfx later as after gst the prices of other parts will increase too. What should I do? Also the shopkeepers said that ryzen is just fine but gfx of AMD are crap.
No budget for ssd. Also I can handle the booting time of a minute I guess. All the shopping websites above, do they have cod facility? And how's the return?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 15, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Thanks a lot. The prices of gfx are very high in the market. The shopkeepers told me to buy the rest of the components now and gfx later as after gst the prices of other parts will increase too. What should I do? Also the shopkeepers said that ryzen is just fine but gfx of AMD are crap.
> No budget for ssd. Also I can handle the booting time of a minute I guess. All the shopping websites above, do they have cod facility? And how's the return?



For the GPU part, tell that shopkeeper to check his "facts"

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Jun 15, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> For the GPU part, tell that shopkeeper to check his "facts"
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



Thanks @SaiyanGoku His reason was that all gaming users ask for Nvidia GPU's I am the only one whose's asking for the AMD GPU. The same thing was repeated by other shopkeepers. Some of them also said warranty of Nvidia is more+the customer support is good too. Why are the prices so high all of a sudden?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 15, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Thanks a lot. The prices of gfx are very high in the market. The shopkeepers told me to buy the rest of the components now and gfx later as after gst the prices of other parts will increase too. What should I do? Also the shopkeepers said that ryzen is just fine but gfx of AMD are crap.
> No budget for ssd. Also I can handle the booting time of a minute I guess. All the shopping websites above, do they have cod facility? And how's the return?



Zotac Nvidia cards are priced decently at local stores too. Just check the prices on these websites and try get it around the same price offline/online. I don't know how GST effects the price. It's not going to reduce much incase it reduces and I'd not like it increased so I'd get it now. Intel processors have onboard gfx but Ryzen doesn't come with any so you will need a dedicated graphic card. In dedicated gfx cards AMD is equal to Nvidia in performance at the price points you are looking at. Only difference is they draw in more power at load when compared to Nvidia counterparts but as ico said you won't see >500rs difference in electricity bill over the year. I'd get the AMD cards if they are available at their original prices. Plus point of AMD cards if you are getting freesync monitor. But as I said they are not available and prices are jacked up. Nvidia Gtx 1060 at ~20k is a great card. I'd just get it if RX 580/570 are not available at good price. Don't fret much on gfx card as any card you purchase today at 15-20k price range is going to serve well for couple of years. You will be looking into upgrade by that time when you feel it is not up to the mark. I have experience only with ITDepot and Vedant computers and they are very good. I'm not sure about returns but they have good reputation over the years and should be good. ITDepot is based in Chennai and have warehouse in Bangalore and free delivery at these two locations. Vedant is based in Kolkata. I think PrimeABGB is based in Mumbai. So you probably can walk in to one of these stores in case you have issues with return if you are staying in any of those cities.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 15, 2017)

Digital Fragger said:


> Zotac Nvidia cards are priced decently at local stores too. Just check the prices on these websites and try get it around the same price offline/online. I don't know how GST effects the price. It's not going to reduce much incase it reduces and I'd not like it increased so I'd get it now. Intel processors have onboard gfx but Ryzen doesn't come with any so you will need a dedicated graphic card. In dedicated gfx cards AMD is equal to Nvidia in performance at the price points you are looking at. Only difference is they draw in more power at load when compared to Nvidia counterparts but as ico said you won't see >500rs difference in electricity bill over the year. I'd get the AMD cards if they are available at their original prices. Plus point of AMD cards if you are getting freesync monitor. But as I said they are not available and prices are jacked up. Nvidia Gtx 1060 at ~20k is a great card. I'd just get it if RX 580/570 are not available at good price. Don't fret much on gfx card as any card you purchase today at 15-20k price range is going to serve well for couple of years. You will be looking into upgrade by that time when you feel it is not up to the mark.



Thanks dear. Why are the prices so high of AMD cards now? The shopkeepers have none in stock. They said they can arrange them but the price will be 2k-4k more. Also after GST they said that the tax will be 28% so the price will increase of all computer parts. I can spend a little more on gfx, say around 20-28k but I want it to handle all games for "atleast" the next 2 years.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 15, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Thanks dear. Why are the prices so high of AMD cards now? The shopkeepers have none in stock. They said they can arrange them but the price will be 2k-4k more. Also after GST they said that the tax will be 28% so the price will increase of all computer parts. I can spend a little more on gfx, say around 20-28k but I want it to handle all games for "atleast" the next 2 years.


Right now there is crypto currency mining craze and AMD cards are efficient at mining Etherium which is hot right now. Miners are grabbing any AMD card in sight and so there is high demand and hence jacked up prices. GTX 1060 should be able to handle 90% games at 1080p for next 2 years.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 15, 2017)

Digital Fragger said:


> Right now there is crypto currency mining craze and AMD cards are efficient at mining Etherium which is hot right now. Miners are grabbing any AMD card in sight and so there is high demand and hence jacked up prices. GTX 1060 should be able to handle 90% games at 1080p for next 2 years.


GTX 1060 6gb price here is 25500/- Should I go for less ram variant? I will share prices of all components once I get my hands on the list.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 15, 2017)

Digital Fragger said:


> Zotac Nvidia cards are priced decently at local stores too. Just check the prices on these websites and try get it around the same price offline/online. I don't know how GST effects the price. It's not going to reduce much incase it reduces and I'd not like it increased so I'd get it now. Intel processors have onboard gfx but Ryzen doesn't come with any so you will need a dedicated graphic card. In dedicated gfx cards AMD is equal to Nvidia in performance at the price points you are looking at. Only difference is they draw in more power at load when compared to Nvidia counterparts but as ico said you won't see >500rs difference in electricity bill over the year. I'd get the AMD cards if they are available at their original prices. Plus point of AMD cards if you are getting freesync monitor. But as I said they are not available and prices are jacked up. Nvidia Gtx 1060 at ~20k is a great card. I'd just get it if RX 580/570 are not available at good price. Don't fret much on gfx card as any card you purchase today at 15-20k price range is going to serve well for couple of years. You will be looking into upgrade by that time when you feel it is not up to the mark. I have experience only with ITDepot and Vedant computers and they are very good. I'm not sure about returns but they have good reputation over the years and should be good. ITDepot is based in Chennai and have warehouse in Bangalore and free delivery at these two locations. Vedant is based in Kolkata. I think PrimeABGB is based in Mumbai. So you probably can walk in to one of these stores in case you have issues with return if you are staying in any of those cities.



I am from Punjab. Which site should I prefer? And do they have COD facility?


----------



## billubakra (Jun 15, 2017)

I am in love with this case-
Corsair CC-9011050-WW Carbide Series SPEC-01 Steel Red LED Mid-Tower Gaming Case (Black): Amazon.in: Computers & Accessories
I highly doubt that I will get it from the market. Is the price of this cabinet right? I am skeptical of buying the same as if I buy it I will have to assemble it all by myself.
Is this ram allright?
Amazon.in: Buy Corsair 8GB (1 x 8 GB) DDR4 Vengeance LPX 2400Mhz C16 Red Kit for X99 Chipset (CMK8GX4M1A2400C16R) Online at Low Prices in India | Corsair Reviews & Ratings

@bssunilreddy 
Bhai can you please give me the latest list of the components that you have?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 15, 2017)

The components that I have are in my signature already.
I haven't added anything new.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Jun 15, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> The components that I have are in my signature already.
> I haven't added anything new.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


I was talking about the latest prices of the components that you suggested me.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 15, 2017)

billubakra said:


> I was talking about the latest prices of the components that you suggested me.


I think mdcomputers prices are the cheapest ones available  online and local prices will be 5% cheaper than mdcomputers prices.

Get estimates from local vendors and compare and buy. Ok.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumit05 (Jun 15, 2017)

U can buy from mdcomputer,vedantcomputers or primeabgb all are good but they don't have COD but u can trust them.


----------



## ico (Jun 15, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Thanks a lot. The prices of gfx are very high in the market. The shopkeepers told me to buy the rest of the components now and gfx later as after gst the prices of other parts will increase too. What should I do? Also the shopkeepers said that ryzen is just fine but gfx of AMD are crap.
> No budget for ssd. Also I can handle the booting time of a minute I guess. All the shopping websites above, do they have cod facility? And how's the return?


tbh we know more than shopkeepers.

RX 570 4 GB for 16K + FreeSync monitor

Or

GTX 1060 6 GB for 21K are your choices.

Buy from mdcomputers.in


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 16, 2017)

sumit05 said:


> U can buy from mdcomputer,vedantcomputers or primeabgb all are good but they don't have COD but u can trust them.



Not sure of others but I've shopped at ITDepot and they do have COD. They also price match if you tell them something is available cheaper on different site or local shop.



billubakra said:


> I am in love with this case-
> Corsair CC-9011050-WW Carbide Series SPEC-01 Steel Red LED Mid-Tower Gaming Case (Black): Amazon.in: Computers & Accessories
> I highly doubt that I will get it from the market. Is the price of this cabinet right? I am skeptical of buying the same as if I buy it I will have to assemble it all by myself.
> Is this ram allright?
> Amazon.in: Buy Corsair 8GB (1 x 8 GB) DDR4 Vengeance LPX 2400Mhz C16 Red Kit for X99 Chipset (CMK8GX4M1A2400C16R) Online at Low Prices in India | Corsair Reviews & Ratings



The same case is 3.1k on ITDepot but probably will come to same price will delivery charges applied. Just check all the sites I've suggested and check the price at checkout page with delivery applied. Also try local, most of the stuff you see online are available local also.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 16, 2017)

Thanks friends. I have zeroed down the following components, please let me know if anything needs to be changed
AMD Ryzen 1600
Asus Prime B350 Plus or Gigabyte? Still confused.
Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB(8GBx2) 3000Mhz
Seasonic S12II 520w
Corsair SPEC-01/Corsair CC 9011050 or any other cool looking cabinet, still searching for the same, any suggestions? I once saw a Batman themed cabinet any idea from where to get it?
Sapphire RX570 4GB ( There are many editions of the same available here-
GRAPHICS CARD
Which one should I buy?) Also RX580 4GB is 2k expensive than 570. Should I stick with 570 or shift to 580?
WD Caviar Blue 1TB
LG 22MP68VQ-P 22" LED IPS/Is there any model available from Samsung in this range?

I hope that the above system will be able to handle games for atleast the next 2-4 years.

If I buy few products online and few from the shops, then will I be able to assemble them at home? I mean is it easy?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 16, 2017)

Both Asus Prime B350 Plus and Gigabyte AB350 Gaming 3 are good. I've heard Asus Prime B350 Plus is one of the overclocker's favorite b350 boards. I've bought the Gigabyte AB350 as it has dual bios and the only B350 board to have latest ALC1220 audio. But some people have faced the motherboard limiting the extreme overclock as the VRMs reach high temperatures. It should be good enough for moderate overcloking though.

The link you have mentioned, it shows the cards but if you click on the RX 570 cards none of them are available.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 16, 2017)

Digital Fragger said:


> Both Asus Prime B350 Plus and Gigabyte AB350 Gaming 3 are good. I've heard Asus Prime B350 Plus is one of the overclocker's favorite b350 boards. I've bought the Gigabyte AB350 as it has dual bios and the only B350 board to have latest ALC1220 audio. But some people have faced the motherboard limiting the extreme overclock as the VRMs reach high temperatures. It should be good enough for moderate overcloking though.
> 
> The link you have mentioned, it shows the cards but if you click on the RX 570 cards none of them are available.



Keeping the discussion to the layman level, which one should I go for finally Asus oor Gigabyte?
Yea I just opened each of those 570 and 580 one's but none are in stock, what should I do?


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 16, 2017)

No 570/580/470/480 Cards are in stock now because of Ethereum mining craze. You can get 550 and 560 though but they are very weak as compared to Nvidia's offerings at that price bracket. So GTX 1060 6GB seems to be the only logical choice.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 16, 2017)

You can't go wrong with either boards. I'm guessing you won't be tinkering with high overclocking so I'd recommend the Gigabyte AB350 Gaming 3 board for the safety of dual bios since both the boards are similar in price. Well if you are not able to get RX 570 at <16k or RX 580 8GB less than 22k anywhere, just go with GTX 1060 6GB at <21k. 



billubakra said:


> If I buy few products online and few from the shops, then will I be able to assemble them at home? I mean is it easy?


Yes you should be if you get the compatible parts. i.e., if you don't do mistakes like buying full ATX motherboard and micro ATX cabinet. Just make sure you post the exact list of parts you would be getting here before placing the orders. It is easy, it is just like playing with Legos albeit costlier ones. If you are doing for first time just have the manuals and all in place.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 17, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> No 570/580/470/480 Cards are in stock now because of Ethereum mining craze. You can get 550 and 560 though but they are very weak as compared to Nvidia's offerings at that price bracket. So GTX 1060 6GB seems to be the only logical choice.





Digital Fragger said:


> You can't go wrong with either boards. I'm guessing you won't be tinkering with high overclocking so I'd recommend the Gigabyte AB350 Gaming 3 board for the safety of dual bios since both the boards are similar in price. Well if you are not able to get RX 570 at <16k or RX 580 8GB less than 22k anywhere, just go with GTX 1060 6GB at <21k.
> 
> 
> Yes you should be if you get the compatible parts. i.e., if you don't do mistakes like buying full ATX motherboard and micro ATX cabinet. Just make sure you post the exact list of parts you would be getting here before placing the orders. It is easy, it is just like playing with Legos albeit costlier ones. If you are doing for first time just have the manuals and all in place.



Thanks Guys. Is it advisable to wait for the 570/580 cards? Any timeframe when they might be back in stock?

@Digital Fragger 
I will post the exact model numbers+photos of the parts before buying. Give me time. I am still looking for a decent case and a FreeSync LCD from Samsung.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 17, 2017)

I am at SP Road now enquiring for RX 570. Found in a shop but the cost is 25.6k. I have to buy a card today so roamed the entire SP Road. Forget the Radeon even there are almost no stocks for nVidia cards. Zotac 6GB 1060 Amp edition is for 25k inc taxes. Finally got Galax EXOC 6GB 1060 for 22k.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 17, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> I am at SP Road now enquiring for RX 570. Found in a shop but the cost is 25.6k. I have to buy a card today so roamed the entire SP Road. Forget the Radeon even there are almost no stocks for nVidia cards. Zotac 6GB 1060 Amp edition is for 25k inc taxes. Finally got Galax EXOC 6GB 1060 for 22k.



Same zotac card is going for 22k on mdcomputers.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 17, 2017)

Might be but SP Road has a different story. All the 570/580/480 & 1060 have been marked up by 3-5k.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 17, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> I am at SP Road now enquiring for RX 570. Found in a shop but the cost is 25.6k. I have to buy a card today so roamed the entire SP Road. Forget the Radeon even there are almost no stocks for nVidia cards. Zotac 6GB 1060 Amp edition is for 25k inc taxes. Finally got Galax EXOC 6GB 1060 for 22k.


Will they reduce the prices after a month or so?


----------



## billubakra (Jun 17, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Same zotac card is going for 22k on mdcomputers.


No COD.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 17, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Will they reduce the prices after a month or so?



No clue but a 570 fr close to 26k is outrageous.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 17, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Thanks Guys. Is it advisable to wait for the 570/580 cards? Any timeframe when they might be back in stock?
> 
> @Digital Fragger
> I will post the exact model numbers+photos of the parts before buying. Give me time. I am still looking for a decent case and a FreeSync LCD from Samsung.


No one knows and waiting is not worth it. Just get the GTX 1060 6GB. It's on par with RX 580 in performance and lot more efficient at power consumption comparatively.  If you cannot find a gsync monitor at same price range, get the freesync one though you won't be able to use the feature with nvidia card. You can upgrade to an AMD card down the line.

Decide on the resolution, panel and refresh rate of the monitor. What games will you be playing ? I bought the LG 24GM79 recently. It's freesync, full hd, 144Hz. The panel is TN so it ain't winning any competitions but the monitor is decent so far in use for gaming. For other stuff I'd say it is just ok. If you will be playing latest single player games, try to get a decent IPS, full HD monitor. GTX 1060 will easily handle most of the stuff at full HD resoultion at decent framerates at high/ultra. If you have plans to upgrade gfx card 1 or 2 years down the line, I'd suggest getting 1440p monitor now.

If funky cases is your style look into the corsair spec alpha or spec 04. I've bought deepcool dukase v2 because i wanted minimalistic look. It comes with only 1 fan though but have provisions for 2 front and 2 top. I've bought extra 2 front intake fans. So that would add up to case cost.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 24, 2017)

@Digital Fragger @ico @whitestar_999 @gta5 @bssunilreddy @SaiyanGoku @saikiasunny @Vineet Sharma @Stormbringer 

Hi Guys,
Finalized the below parts. I have mentioned the online prices too. Please give it a go, so that I can compare them with the market prices and order today.

Motherboard (Really confused with this)
Asus Prime B350 Plus- 8125/- itdepot 1 year warranty
Asus Prime B350-Plus 7th Gen AMD AM4 Socket Motherboard
Gigabyte GA-AB350-GAMING 3 AMD AM4 Socket Motherboard- 8230/- itdepot 3 years warranty. Is this one for Ryzen? Gigabyte GA-AB350-GAMING 3 AMD AM4 Socket Motherboard
mdcomputers is selling one for 7900/- is that compatible too? www.mdcomputers.in

Ram(Not able to find the 8gb with 3000mhz anywhere, found the below one)
9392/- CORSAIR DESKTOP RAM VENGEANCE SERIES - 16GB (8GBx2) DDR4 DRAM 3000MHz RED LED (CMU16GX4M2C3000C15R)

Processor-Ryzen 1600
10400/- Getting it from @ssb1551 
*i.imgur.com/iWOAuqP.jpg
*i.imgur.com/aOzQAAC.jpg

Hdd
3355/- *www.theitdepot.com/details-Western...+Desktop+Hard+Drive+(WD10EZEX)_C12P24121.html

Monitor
9095/- *www.theitdepot.com/search.html?keywords=LG+22MP68VQ+monitor
or
10900/- *www.amazon.in/Samsung-LS24E310HL-X...284261&sr=1-3&keywords=samsung+gaming+monitor
Which is better in terms of quality and what's the warranty for both? Is the latter one Freesync too?

PSU
5565/- *www.mdcomputers.in/seasonic-520-wa...l?search=Seasonic S12II 520w&description=true

Case (Is the case below compatible, as in will it fit, the other components? Please suggest one or two more also till 4k)
3145/- *www.theitdepot.com/details-Corsair...1+Red+LED+Mid+Tower+Gaming+Case_C5P21288.html

Gfx- Nvidia GTX 1060 6gb (Which company's gfx should I buy Zotac, MSI, Gigabyte, Asus or some other) The below one's are the cheapest that I found-
*www.mdcomputers.in/gigabyte-gtx-10...6gd.html?search=gtx 1060 6gb&description=true
*www.mdcomputers.in/zotac-gtx-1060-mini-6gb-gddr5-zt-p10600a-10l.html (It says Mini, what does that mean)
*www.mdcomputers.in/msi-gtx-1060-6gt-ocv1.html
*www.mdcomputers.in/msi-gtx-1060-6g-oc.html
*www.mdcomputers.in/gigabyte-gtx-10...6gd.html?search=gtx 1060 6gb&description=true
Found these too, they are indeed in stock. I confirmed via phone-
*www.vedantcomputers.com/sapphire-pulse-radeon-rx-570-4gb-ddr5?search=rx 570
*www.vedantcomputers.com/dual-rx580-o4g?search=rx 580

Planning to get/order all the above items before 30th June as GST rates for monitors is 28%. Processors were coming under 12.5% CST, I am sure that their rate is atleast 18% if not 28%. Every component is going to be expensive under "Digital India"


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 24, 2017)

Hey,

You can get any of those motherboards. The link for RAM you gave says out of stock. Processor is your call. Usually processors last very long so getting second handed is not a problem if it has been used properly.  

Good PSU. I have the same one but it is not modular in case you want a modular for better cable management. Not a big deal for me as my case has PSU shroud so everything is tuckered under. Yup the case is good to go for the motherboards you have selected. You are going with Full ATX form factor, just in case you are not familiar with sizes the case will be bigger than the what it appears to be in the pictures. In case you want to look at smaller form factors look at Micro ATX motherboards and cases. 


Not sure of the Samsung monitor but LG one is good.

The Mini versions of GTX 1060 are same as regular ones except they are smaller and have only one fan. RX 570 at 15k is very good vfm especially if you are going with freesync monitor. RX 580 4gb at 19k is good. GTX 1060 at 21k is also good. You won't go wrong with any of these. I went with RX 570 because it is can pull 90% fps of what RX 580 or GTX 1060 are capable of at significantly cheaper rate. Also I'll will be upgrading 2-3 years down the line anyway. In case you won't be doing that, get the GTX 1060 6gb as it's as good as RX 580 and got extra VRAM which you may need in the future.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 24, 2017)

In my experience mobo is one component that really deserves a 3 years warranty so I would never suggest any mobo that comes with less than 3 years warranty.However it is strange that ITDepot is giving 1 year warranty on that asus mobo.Are you sure it is not a typo/mistake on their or your part because I have never heard of a retail desktop mobo from big 3(asus,gigabyte,msi) with 1 year(or even 2 years) warranty,it is always 3 years?


----------



## billubakra (Jun 24, 2017)

Digital Fragger said:


> Hey,
> 
> You can get any of those motherboards. The link for RAM you gave says out of stock. Processor is your call. Usually processors last very long so getting second handed is not a problem if it has been used properly.
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot dear. What is ATX factor? I will ask about the prices of the same from market.
Is the Samsung monitor Freesync one?



whitestar_999 said:


> In my experience mobo is one component that really deserves a 3 years warranty so I would never suggest any mobo that comes with less than 3 years warranty.However it is strange that ITDepot is giving 1 year warranty on that asus mobo.Are you sure it is not a typo/mistake on their or your part because I have never heard of a retail desktop mobo from big 3(asus,gigabyte,msi) with 1 year(or even 2 years) warranty,it is always 3 years?



3 year warranty. It was a typo. So, Asus or Gigabyte?


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 24, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> In my experience mobo is one component that really deserves a 3 years warranty so I would never suggest any mobo that comes with less than 3 years warranty.However it is strange that ITDepot is giving 1 year warranty on that asus mobo.Are you sure it is not a typo/mistake on their or your part because I have never heard of a retail desktop mobo from big 3(asus,gigabyte,msi) with 1 year(or even 2 years) warranty,it is always 3 years?



I have bought the same MoBo from Theitdepot. It comes with 3 yrs warranty.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 24, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> I have bought the same MoBo from Theitdepot. It comes with 3 yrs warranty.


Asus or Gigabyte?


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 24, 2017)

Asus PRIME B350 PLUS


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 24, 2017)

@billubakra - The following article is especially for You and guys in your situations :
GTX 1070 Prices Soar Alongside The 'Ethereum' Cryptocurrency


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 24, 2017)

I have good experience with gigabyte mobo after sales support so go with whatever you prefer as a brand.I have good experience with asus after sales support too but it was for their laptop.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 24, 2017)

Here are the rates from the market 

Ryzen 1600-  16400

Corsair 2400mhz 8 GB red-4400 

Corsair 3000 mhz 16 GB black- 9000 

How much difference will 600mhz make? And what does red, black mean?

Lg freesync- 8500

WD 1tb blue-3300 2tb-5100

Zotac gtx 1060-23500 

Zotac gtx 1060 amp-25000 the shopkeeper said that the amp one has 2 fans that's the only difference 

If there is not any major difference between gtx 1060 cards of Asus etc.then can I go for the cheaper one's? He said Zotac is THE BEST.

Asus b- 6975

Gigabyte- 7050

550w- 3600(the brand name he said is korsis)

2 crap looking corsair cases were for 3500 each. Is there any warranty for cases? 

I was also told that people from Audi's, Lamborghini's are  coming to buy the Rx 570/589 etc. He said that they don't even ask for invoice just bulk discounts. When I asked what do they do with them. He said its something called bitcoin mining which is hard to explain.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 24, 2017)

Ram makes some difference. Check the last post in this thread and decide if you think the extra performance is worth it.  critique my Ryzen build - added  RYZEN BENCHMARKS!!

Which boards are those for 6975 and 7050? Gigabyte gaming and gaming 3 are different boards, so check which one you want and which one you are getting. 

Get a good brand PSU, the seasonic s12II is good one. I'm not sure of korsis.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 24, 2017)

Digital Fragger said:


> Ram makes some difference. Check the last post in this thread and decide if you think the extra performance is worth it.  critique my Ryzen build - added  RYZEN BENCHMARKS!!
> 
> Which boards are those for 6975 and 7050? Gigabyte gaming and gaming 3 are different boards, so check which one you want and which one you are getting.
> 
> Get a good brand PSU, the seasonic s12II is good one. I'm not sure of korsis.



Thanks. Will check your thread in a bit. The Asus and Gigabyte which I have mentioned in the last post. Unfortunately he had the korsis 550w brand only. Moreover the prices that he quoted were inclusive of assembly charges. What do you think of the gfx price?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 24, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Thanks. Will check your thread in a bit. The Asus and Gigabyte which I have mentioned in the last post. Unfortunately he had the korsis 550w brand only. Moreover the prices that he quoted were inclusive of assembly charges. What do you think of the gfx price?


Check the graphic card prices on ITDepot/mdcomputers and decide.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 26, 2017)

I am going to buy gfx, psu, case and processor(from a digitian) online, rest locally. Please see if the choices are fine or not-
gfx
Gigabyte Geforce GTX 1060 Mini ITX OC 6GB GDDR5 Graphic Card (GV-N1060IXOC-6GD)
ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD PASCAL SERIES - GTX 1060 MINI 6GB GDDR5
GIGABYTE GRAPHICS CARD PASCAL SERIES - GTX 1060 6GB GDDR5
ZOTAC GeForce® GTX 1060 AMP! Edition Graphic Card
ZOTAC GeForce® GTX 1060 Mini Graphic Card

Should I go for the cheapest one from the above?* What does "Mini" version mean?
*
Psu- Seasonic 520w as suggested to me is OOS everywhere, they are saying that it will be available in mid July. The 550w one is way too expensive now. Any alternative for this?
SMPS
PSU ( Power Supply Units)

Case- Have asked IT depot for the shipping charges of the below case. Amazon was selling it for 3200/- two days back 
*www.theitdepot.com/details-Corsair...1+Red+LED+Mid+Tower+Gaming+Case_C5P21288.html
*Will the above case fit all the components that I am buying?
*
Processor- from @ssb1551 

Parts from local store-
Ram- Corsair 3000mhz 16gb
HDD- 2tb-5200 price increased by Rs. 100 
Monitor- LG 22MP68VQ is almost final but I am skeptical that I will be able to take advantage of Freesync as the gfx will be of Nvidia. So, should I go for it or for some other model?
Motherboard- Asus Prime B350 Plus


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 26, 2017)

Yup go for the cheapest one unless it has bad reviews about heating and all. Mini version means single fan GPU aimed for small form factor builds. It'll do a fine job unless you have plans to overclock to extreme because of limited heat dissipation area and fan.

PSU I'm not sure. Check this thread. PSU Tier List Updated
I'm not sure how relevant or true that list it but most people follow it. Just check the above thread and avoid the PSUs in lower tiers.

The processor that you are getting, are you getting it alone or with stock cooler? If not you may have to buy a CPU cooler which will add up to cost. Don't forget to get thermal paste in case  the cooler has been used before and if you are assembling it yourself.

Is the RAM single 16GB stick or 2x8GB stick?

You can get the freesync monitor if there is no gsync monitor in same price range. You just can't use the freesync feature with Nvidia card. Your monitor is going to stay with you for more than one GPU. Your next GPU could be AMD or Nvidia may add freesync suppport in future(very slim chance though). Freesync is not AMD proprietary.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 26, 2017)

Thanks for replying dear. Check the below replies.

_Yup go for the cheapest one unless it has bad reviews about heating and all. Mini version means single fan GPU aimed for small form factor builds. It'll do a fine job unless you have plans to overclock to extreme because of limited heat dissipation area and fan._
So this one it is
ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD PASCAL SERIES - GTX 1060 MINI 6GB GDDR5
Reviews are also good.

_PSU I'm not sure. Check this thread. PSU Tier List Updated
I'm not sure how relevant or true that list it but most people follow it. Just check the above thread and avoid the PSUs in lower tiers._
Can you just tell me which one to buy from that list. I have no clues.

_The processor that you are getting, are you getting it alone or with stock cooler? If not you may have to buy a CPU cooler which will add up to cost. Don't forget to get thermal paste in case  the cooler has been used before and if you are assembling it yourself._
1600 comes with a stock cooler. @ssb1551 it's correct, right? Please shed some more light on the paste, I guess I will have to assemble myself.
_
Is the RAM single 16GB stick or 2x8GB stick?_
Single 16GB stick. Color is black. What does color have to do with features?

_You can get the freesync monitor if there is no gsync monitor in same price range. You just can't use the freesync feature with Nvidia card. Your monitor is going to stay with you for more than one GPU. Your next GPU could be AMD or Nvidia may add freesync suppport in future(very slim chance though). Freesync is not AMD proprietary._
Well in that case is there any good monitor for the Nvidia cards? Budget less than or equal to the freesync one.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 26, 2017)

Itdepot is charging Rs. 1236/- as the shipping charges for Spec 1 case. Whoa!!
They suggested me this PSU Corsair CX500 500W 80 Plus Bronze Certified Power Supply (CP-9020047-UK)
Shipping charges=1025/-


----------



## billubakra (Jun 26, 2017)

Ordered this for 3400/-
Corsair CC-9011050-WW Carbide Series SPEC-01 Steel Red LED Mid-Tower Gaming Case (Black): Amazon.in: Computers & Accessories
In the morning it was selling for Rs. 3800/- Hope that it is a good deal

Is this PSU good?
Amazon.in: Buy Corsair VS Series VS550 - 550 Watt SMPS Online at Low Prices in India | Corsair Reviews & Ratings


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 26, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Thanks for replying dear. Check the below replies.
> 
> _Yup go for the cheapest one unless it has bad reviews about heating and all. Mini version means single fan GPU aimed for small form factor builds. It'll do a fine job unless you have plans to overclock to extreme because of limited heat dissipation area and fan._
> So this one it is
> ...



Just ask your dealer what all PSUs he has and just check they are not in lower tiers.

Yes 1600 comes with stock cooler. Check if your seller is giving you the cooler too as you are buying second hand.

Again in RAM, people usually suggest dual channel kits instead of single especially if you no plans of adding more ram soon. Theoretically running dual channel memory has more bandwidth but some tests have proven there is negligible or no increase in performance in gaming. If single 16GB kit is significantly cheaper than 2x8GB kit, get it. If both are same cost, get the 2x8GB kit. Even if there is no increase in performance it will be better for debugging in case one of the ram sticks goes kaput.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 26, 2017)

Digital Fragger said:


> Just ask your dealer what all PSUs he has and just check they are not in lower tiers.
> 
> Yes 1600 comes with stock cooler. Check if your seller is giving you the cooler too as you are buying second hand.
> 
> Again in RAM, people usually suggest dual channel kits instead of single especially if you no plans of adding more ram soon. Theoretically running dual channel memory has more bandwidth but some tests have proven there is negligible or no increase in performance in gaming. If single 16GB kit is significantly cheaper than 2x8GB kit, get it. If both are same cost, get the 2x8GB kit. Even if there is no increase in performance it will be better for debugging in case one of the ram sticks goes kaput.



Thanks Man. Is this PSU good
Amazon.in: Buy Corsair VS Series VS550 - 550 Watt SMPS Online at Low Prices in India | Corsair Reviews & Ratings

Well the dealer had only korsis brand of PSU's.

Sending @ssb1551 a pm regarding fan.

I agree regarding the debugging part but in the 3000mhz he had only the 16gb stick. In 2400 mhz version he had both 8 and 16gb sticks. Again what does red, black, blue color means in these rams?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 26, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Thanks Man. Is this PSU good
> Amazon.in: Buy Corsair VS Series VS550 - 550 Watt SMPS Online at Low Prices in India | Corsair Reviews & Ratings
> 
> Well the dealer had only korsis brand of PSU's.
> ...


cosmetic. Only thing you should be checking are the frequency and timings.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 26, 2017)

@billubakra  - yes CPU has the cooler. Again I haven't opened the AMD seal. So you will get the package as it is.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 26, 2017)

Digital Fragger said:


> cosmetic. Only thing you should be checking are the frequency and timings.


If I wasn't a noob I wouldn't have been bugging you for these tiny things. So, should I go for that PSU or not?
Amazon has these too-
Amazon.in: corsair psu


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 26, 2017)

Sorry I'm noob in PSUs too. That's why I haven't commented on that. That is why I follow the PSU tier list. That PSU is in tier 6 of the list if you check. So I'd avoid that.


----------



## jasku (Jun 26, 2017)

Get the Seasonic S12ii 520W PSU.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 26, 2017)

jasku said:


> Get the Seasonic S12ii 520W PSU.


Not available online or anywhere offline.


----------



## jasku (Jun 26, 2017)

Then probably get the Antec VP550 or the higher end Seasonic model if you can spend.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 26, 2017)

jasku said:


> Then probably get the Antec VP550 or the higher end Seasonic model if you can spend.


Let me look for it. Why is seasonic not available anywhere? How are Corsair psu's?


----------



## jasku (Jun 26, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Let me look for it. Why is seasonic not available anywhere? How are Corsair psu's?



Not sure why its not available, why not call Prime or MD and see if they will be in stock soon. The Antec VP series is a tad better than the CX series, see this - *i.imgur.com/tgrbCnr.jpg. If you want to go Corsair, the RM series is good, on the plus side Corsair has great after sales service.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 27, 2017)

I deposited money in MD Computer's account for the gfx 1060. Now they are saying it is OOS  And they are saying that they won't refund the money 
Also they are suggesting me this PSU
ANTEC SMPS VP600P - 600 WATT PSU WITH ACTIVE PFC


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 27, 2017)

Call them up again and be stern when you ask for the money back.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 27, 2017)

billubakra said:


> I deposited money in MD Computer's account for the gfx 1060. Now they are saying it is OOS  And they are saying that they won't refund the money
> Also they are suggesting me this PSU
> ANTEC SMPS VP600P - 600 WATT PSU WITH ACTIVE PFC


Did you talk to them before depositing the money? What are they saying ? Are they saying they will stock it within couple of days? What's their stand? 

The PSU is not bad but a 600W PSU is way overkill for your rig.


----------



## ico (Jun 27, 2017)

Get the FreeSync monitor anyway, even though you might not be using it.

MDComputers will ship you when they get the GPU in stock.


----------



## gta5 (Jun 27, 2017)

billubakra said:


> I deposited money in MD Computer's account for the gfx 1060. Now they are saying it is OOS  And they are saying that they won't refund the money
> Also they are suggesting me this PSU
> ANTEC SMPS VP600P - 600 WATT PSU WITH ACTIVE PFC



no don't buy that model ..

 , buy it from here

Seasonic S12II-520 S12II Series 520W Power Supply with 80+ Bronze Certification

And these are not in stock because they have been discontinued and will be replaced by newer models in next few months...


----------



## billubakra (Jun 27, 2017)

Digital Fragger said:


> Did you talk to them before depositing the money? What are they saying ? Are they saying they will stock it within couple of days? What's their stand?
> 
> The PSU is not bad but a 600W PSU is way overkill for your rig.



Yes I called them yesterday evening. They have no idea about restocking due to GST. Then which PSU do you suggest?



ico said:


> Get the FreeSync monitor anyway, even though you might not be using it.
> 
> MDComputers will ship you when they get the GPU in stock.



I was thinking if I am not going to be able to use the Freesync feature then why not get some non-freesync model and save some money. What will be the point of getting one if it cannot be used?
They have no idea about the stock availability now.



gta5 said:


> no don't buy that model ..
> 
> , buy it from here
> 
> ...



The link that you have shared is selling the same at a very high cost. Is there any other alternative for Seasonic which is easily available everywhere?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 27, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Yes I called them yesterday evening. They have no idea about restocking due to GST. Then which PSU do you suggest?



Get any 500-550W PSU that is available to you that is in the tier1-3 in the list I've provided. If nothing else is available get the Antec one that you've shared.




billubakra said:


> I was thinking if I am not going to be able to use the Freesync feature then why not get some non-freesync model and save some money. What will be the point of getting one if it cannot be used?
> They have no idea about the stock availability now.



Freesync is non-proprietary and free to use, so usually freesync monitors are not priced at premium. The point of getting one as I've stated already is future GPU upgrades. If you are going to stick with Nvidia forever, and if you have found a non-freesync monitor where you'll be saving money get that one.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 27, 2017)

@Digital Fragger 

_Get any 500-550W PSU that is available to you that is in the tier1-3 in the list I've provided. If nothing else is available get the Antec one that you've shared._
Actually I wasn't able to find those tier one's specifically anywhere that is why I had to ask this question again and again. Will wait for seniors to comment. Is that Antec one bronze certified?
_
Freesync is non-proprietary and free to use, so usually freesync monitors are not priced at premium. The point of getting one as I've stated already is future GPU upgrades. If you are going to stick with Nvidia forever, and if you have found a non-freesync monitor where you'll be saving money get that one._
If I upgrade the gpu say after 2-4 years, then I am pretty sure that there will be a new xyzsync technology available along with 6k or 7k. So, that is why I am not inclined towards freesync since the freesync version will never be used.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 27, 2017)

@ico @Digital Fragger
I had a word with the customer support of almost every computer peripheral store mentioned here. They said that every product will be OOS within the next 24 hours due to GST and that I need to order soon. Please give me a final model for PSU and monitor.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 27, 2017)

billubakra said:


> @Digital Fragger
> 
> If I upgrade the gpu say after 2-4 years, then I am pretty sure that there will be a new xyzsync technology available along with 6k or 7k. So, that is why I am not inclined towards freesync since the freesync version will never be used.


well if you can see the future, then go with your instinct. 
What I'm trying to say is freesync adds nothing to monitor cost. Non-freesync monitors with same specifications should be at same cost as the freesync ones. I'd suggest you to get the freesync monitor unless there is any good monitor with same specs that you want at much cheaper cost.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 27, 2017)

Digital Fragger said:


> well if you can see the future, then go with your instinct.
> What I'm trying to say is freesync adds nothing to monitor cost. Non-freesync monitors with same specifications should be at same cost as the freesync ones. I'd suggest you to get the freesync monitor unless there is any good monitor with same specs that you want at much cheaper cost.



Ah, okay Freesync it is then. Please help me with the PSU so that I am done with the parts and move to assembling.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 28, 2017)

@Digital Fragger 
I was about to purchase the LG monitor but got a mail from MD computers that they are still looking for the gfx which I ordered and they recommended me this monitor
SAMSUNG LS22F355FHWXXL - 21.5 INCH AMD FREESYNC GAMING MONITOR (5Ms RESPONSE TIME, 60Hz REFRESH RATE, FHD TN PANEL)
The difference in LG one and this is that LG is 22", Freesync with 2 year warranty whereas this one is 21.5", non-Freesync with 3 year warranty. IDK  whether this matters or not 5Ms RESPONSE TIME, 60Hz REFRESH RATE, FHD TN PANEL. The price difference between the two is Rs. 900/- Should I stick with LG?
Anything regarding the PSU?


----------



## billubakra (Jun 28, 2017)

@Digital Fragger 
I was about to purchase the LG monitor but got a mail from MD computers that they are still looking for the gfx which I ordered and they recommended me this monitor
SAMSUNG LS22F355FHWXXL - 21.5 INCH AMD FREESYNC GAMING MONITOR (5Ms RESPONSE TIME, 60Hz REFRESH RATE, FHD TN PANEL)
The difference in LG one and this is that LG is 22", Freesync with 2 year warranty whereas this one is 21.5", non-Freesync with 3 year warranty. IDK  whether this matters or not 5Ms RESPONSE TIME, 60Hz REFRESH RATE, FHD TN PANEL. The price difference between the two is Rs. 900/- Should I stick with LG?
Anything regarding the PSU?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 28, 2017)

The samsung one you have linked is freesync, it it says in the title. But it is TN panel. I'd get the IPS panel at this price. I'd suggest stick with LG model or find an equivalent model in other brands.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 28, 2017)

Digital Fragger said:


> The samsung one you have linked is freesync, it it says in the title. But it is TN panel. I'd get the IPS panel at this price. I'd suggest stick with LG model or find an equivalent model in other brands.


_• Game Mode: Instantly optimising screen colours and contrast for gaming, Game Mode ensures you get to see every game scene at its best ** AMD FreeSync is available for only 59.8cm (23.6), 27inch*_
Ordering the LG one asap. Anything about the PSU?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 28, 2017)

billubakra said:


> _• Game Mode: Instantly optimising screen colours and contrast for gaming, Game Mode ensures you get to see every game scene at its best ** AMD FreeSync is available for only 59.8cm (23.6), 27inch*_
> Ordering the LG one asap. Anything about the PSU?


That is some shady marketing if true. Not sure about PSU. Did you try listing all the PSUs they have in stock and comparing against the tier list? I can't recommend a specific model as I'm no PSU expert.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 28, 2017)

billubakra said:


> @Digital Fragger
> I was about to purchase the LG monitor but got a mail from MD computers that they are still looking for the gfx which I ordered and they recommended me this monitor
> SAMSUNG LS22F355FHWXXL - 21.5 INCH AMD FREESYNC GAMING MONITOR (5Ms RESPONSE TIME, 60Hz REFRESH RATE, FHD TN PANEL)
> The difference in LG one and this is that LG is 22", Freesync with 2 year warranty whereas this one is 21.5", non-Freesync with 3 year warranty. IDK  whether this matters or not 5Ms RESPONSE TIME, 60Hz REFRESH RATE, FHD TN PANEL. The price difference between the two is Rs. 900/- Should I stick with LG?
> Anything regarding the PSU?


Get the LG monitor (22MP68VQ-P). Has 99% sRGB coverage and IPS panel, meaning good colour reproduction and viewing angles. I haven't seen a TN panel in this budget (or any price for that matter) which can do the same.


----------



## gta5 (Jun 28, 2017)

no do not buy VP600P ..

there is an alternative to seasonic quality wise but there are not many reviews for it.. and i don't think its worth the risk to save rs 600 for that... when seasonic is available 

you can pick Antec vp550p v2 at 4k ( Vp550p and vp600p are different .. so only get vp550p ) . this will last you 5 years ... with 2 year warranty only.. buy this offline as in case of warranty you might have to return it to seller..

or you can pick seasonic S12Ii 520 at 6k this will last you 8-9 years and has a 5 year warranty ...

I would still recommend to extend your budget and get this at 6k .. much more bang for your buck for long term .. 

you will be fine with seasonic S12II 430 watt at Rs 4750 with 1060 but if you upgrade to a power hungry card + CPU  in future it may be underpowered  as it only has 360w on 12v rail..

and overclockerszone is the official distributor of seasonic and they only handle the RMA ..


----------



## billubakra (Jun 28, 2017)

Digital Fragger said:


> That is some shady marketing if true. Not sure about PSU. Did you try listing all the PSUs they have in stock and comparing against the tier list? I can't recommend a specific model as I'm no PSU expert.


From Tier 1 & 2 I wasn't able to find any model anywhere or maybe I was looking at the wrong place IDK. Only PSU remains now.



SaiyanGoku said:


> Get the LG monitor (22MP68VQ-P). Has 99% sRGB coverage and IPS panel, meaning good colour reproduction and viewing angles. I haven't seen a TN panel in this budget (or any price for that matter) which can do the same.


Thanks Goku. Ordered the LG one but this one 22MP68VQ not this 22MP68VQ-P, hope they are the same. Anything about the PSU?



gta5 said:


> no do not buy VP600P ..
> 
> there is an alternative to seasonic quality wise but there are no reviews for it.. and i don't think its worth the risk to save rs 600 for that... when seasonic is available
> 
> ...



The shops in my city do not have Seasonic or Antec they have korolla or something that kinda model. Is this the one that you are talking about-
ANTEC SMPS VP550P V2 - 550 WATT 80 PLUS CERTIFICATION PSU WITH ACTIVE PFC
This is not v2 I think
Amazon.in: Buy Antec VP550P 550 Watts PSU Online at Low Prices in India | Antec Reviews & Ratings

Anyways sent mail to OCZ regarding COD. I guess I will have to buy the overpriced, not manufactured anymore Seasonic S12II-520w PSU. As per MD computers its price is 4500 but it has been discontinued since one month.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 28, 2017)

I don't know where you are able to buy Seasonic S12II 520W for 4.5k. It's been atleast 5.5k since long time if i remember correctly and I've bought it for 5.6k or so recently. It is costlier by few hundred rupees right now and may be discontinued but it a PSU, not any technology that will become obsolete in couple of years. There is a reason why people recommend seasonic in every forum all over the world, not just digit or in India. I didn't want to take chances with the costly equipment for few hundred rupees.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 28, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Thanks Goku. Ordered the LG one but this one 22MP68VQ not this 22MP68VQ-P,* hope they are the same*.




NO!!


----------



## gta5 (Jun 28, 2017)

yes these are discontinued models .. new models will most likely come after 2 months or so..

 Rs 4500 price is of 430 watt model .. Rs 5500 is the correct price for 520 .. so you are paying  500-600 extra.. a few days ago it was available for 5400 with eBay coupon ..

you will get Vp550p v2 version only as v1 was discontinued 2 years ago ..  just make sure you get vp550p only and not VP600P or VP500PC

vp550p at 4k is also ok if you are tight on budget.. only prob is it only has 2 year warranty.. 
and you will be replacing it after 5 years

S12II 430 and 520 have 5 year warranty... and won't be replacing for 8-9 years

but still if you can  push your budget for seasonic S12II 520 ... if not then pick seasonic 430 .. in future if you upgrade to power hungry components you can use this PSU in some other PC or sell it off..


----------



## billubakra (Jun 28, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> NO!!



What is the difference between LG 22MP68VQ (Amazon.in: Buy LG 22MP68VQ 22" Full HD IPS SLIM LED MONITOR (1920x1080) Online at Low Prices in India | LG Reviews & Ratings) & LG 22MP68VQ-P(LG 22MP68VQ-P - 22 INCH 99% sRGB AMD FREESYNC GAMING MONITOR (5Ms RESPONSE TIME, FHD IPS PANEL)
I ordered the latter one as I had some gc.



gta5 said:


> yes these are discontinued models .. new models will most likely come after 2 months or so..
> 
> Rs 4500 price is of 430 watt model .. Rs 5500 is the correct price for 520 .. so you are paying  500-600 extra.. a few days ago it was available for 5400 with eBay coupon ..
> 
> ...



I will look for the S12II520 one on other sites, if not available then order the one that you have mentioned. Really disappointed with the marked up prices.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 28, 2017)

@gta5 
Reply from OCZ
This model is currently out of stock

Overclockers Zone 
www.overclockerszone.com 
High Performance.....Overclocked ! 

Follow us on Facebook 
www.facebook.com/overclockerszone 

Follow us on Twitter 
www.twitter.com/akejriwal

What to do dear?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 28, 2017)

billubakra said:


> What is the difference between LG 22MP68VQ (Amazon.in: Buy LG 22MP68VQ 22" Full HD IPS SLIM LED MONITOR (1920x1080) Online at Low Prices in India | LG Reviews & Ratings) & LG 22MP68VQ-P(LG 22MP68VQ-P - 22 INCH 99% sRGB AMD FREESYNC GAMING MONITOR (5Ms RESPONSE TIME, FHD IPS PANEL)
> I ordered the latter one as I had some gc.


AFAIK, LG 22MP68VQ-P is the one listed on LG India's site, not the LG 22MP68VQ model.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 28, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> AFAIK, LG 22MP68VQ-P is the one listed on LG India's site, not the LG 22MP68VQ model.



Well dear Amazon and the outside shops are selling the non "-P" model. What to do now?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 28, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Well dear Amazon and the outside shops are selling the non "-P" model. What to do now?


Ask them for clarification/correction.

You said you ordered the latter one because you had some GC. Mdcomputers has GCs now?


----------



## billubakra (Jun 28, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Ask them for clarification/correction.
> 
> You said you ordered the latter one because you had some GC. Mdcomputers has GCs now?



No sir I ordered from Amazon. I called Amazon they said they can cancel the order and refund as it has not been dispatched yet. They had no clue about the -P model.
Called MD Computers too asked them about my gfx and this monitor and they said they have the -P model and they don't know the difference between this and the non -P model. Back to square one I guess.
Just called the outside shop and they said that this specific monitor comes in one model and they were also clueless about the -P thing.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 28, 2017)

@SaiyanGoku 
Went to the official LG store and inquired about the monitor. They said that 22MP68VQ and 22MP68VQ-P are one and the same. I had cancelled my order from Amazon when you facepalmed and said that they are different so I bought it from the store @9000.

@gta5 @Digital Fragger @ssb1551 
Got the 2 tb hdd. The shopkeeper refused to give the bill for the 16gb 3000mhz stick of Corsair Vengeance ram. He said the same is not needed for warranty purposes. When I pressed him he said that with bill it will cost 15000. So, I didn't buy the same. He also increased the price of Asus Prime B350 Plus to 10000/- Regarding Gigabyte GA-AB350-GAMING 3 AMD AM4 Socket Motherboard he said that it will be available at increased prices after GST.
What is the official customer support mail address of Corsair India? I will mark a mail to them regarding refusal to provide bill by a shop.

One more thing we have to register gfx on zotac's website to avail warranty. Do we need to register any of the other components online too for availing warranty like hdd, processor etc?

3 things are left to buy
PSU- clueless about it, Seasonic 520w is not available with the authorized rma centre itself.
Motherboard- OOS on MD Computers
ASUS MOTHERBOARD PRIME B350-PLUS (AMD SOCKET AM4/RYZEN SERIES CPU/MAX 64GB DDR4-3200MHZ MEMORY)
GIGABYTE MOTHERBOARD GA-AB350-GAMING 3 (AMD SOCKET AM4/RYZEN SERIES CPU/MAX 64GB DDR4-3200MHZ MEMORY)
ITdepot is charging 1500+as shipping charges only
Ram- again OOS
CORSAIR DESKTOP RAM VENGEANCE SERIES - 16GB (8GBx2) DDR4 DRAM 3000MHz RED LED (CMU16GX4M2C3000C15R)

Please advice as I need to buy all the left components before 30th.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 28, 2017)

How much difference in speed will be there if I select a 2400mhz ram instead of a 3000mhz?
Amazon.in: Buy Corsair 8GB (1 x 8 GB) DDR4 Vengeance LPX 2400Mhz C16 Red Kit for X99 Chipset (CMK8GX4M1A2400C16R) Online at Low Prices in India | Corsair Reviews & Ratings
CORSAIR DESKTOP RAM VENGEANCE LPX SERIES - 8GB (8GBx1) DDR4 2400MHz RED (CMK8GX4M1A2400C16R)
How is this brand?
G.SKILL DESKTOP RAM RIPJAWS V SERIES 8GB (8GBx1) DDR4 2400MHz (F4-2400C15S-8GVR)


----------



## gta5 (Jun 28, 2017)

available at hardwire.in


Buy Seasonic S12 520 PSU Online | India


----------



## billubakra (Jun 28, 2017)

gta5 said:


> available at hardwire.in
> 
> 
> Buy Seasonic S12 520 PSU Online | India


Thanks. Sent a mail to them regarding shipping.
Any help regarding the mobo and ram?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 28, 2017)

billubakra said:


> How much difference in speed will be there if I select a 2400mhz ram instead of a 3000mhz?
> Amazon.in: Buy Corsair 8GB (1 x 8 GB) DDR4 Vengeance LPX 2400Mhz C16 Red Kit for X99 Chipset (CMK8GX4M1A2400C16R) Online at Low Prices in India | Corsair Reviews & Ratings
> CORSAIR DESKTOP RAM VENGEANCE LPX SERIES - 8GB (8GBx1) DDR4 2400MHz RED (CMK8GX4M1A2400C16R)
> How is this brand?
> G.SKILL DESKTOP RAM RIPJAWS V SERIES 8GB (8GBx1) DDR4 2400MHz (F4-2400C15S-8GVR)


Get this
Search - ddr4 2666

Or two of these:
Crucial Ballistix Elite 8GB DDR4-2666 Desktop RAM (BLE8G4D26AFEA)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 28, 2017)

Mobo:
Asus Prime B350-Plus 7th Gen AMD AM4 Socket Motherboard

If unavailable in above link, then here:
ASUS PRIME B350-PLUS Motherboard

Buy Online | ASUS PRIME B350-PLUS Socket AM4 Motherboard | Price in India


----------



## gta5 (Jun 28, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Thanks. Sent a mail to them regarding shipping.
> Any help regarding the mobo and ram?



Ask primeabgb as well.. seems listed there

And also check out  below sites

Smcinternational
hardwire.in
Theitwares
Vedantcomputers

For ram .. you will be fine with 8gb for now.. buy more ram next year when prices will drop .. RAM and SSD are quite overpriced right now because of short supply...


----------



## Stormbringer (Jun 28, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Well dear Amazon and the outside shops are selling the non "-P" model. What to do now?


 Not sure But it may be that one has wall mounting option and another doesn't. You have to compare and check the specs in the LG website.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 28, 2017)

Stormbringer said:


> Not sure But it may be that one has wall mounting option and another doesn't. You have to compare and check the specs in the LG website.


Site has only the -P version


----------



## Stormbringer (Jun 28, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Site has only the -P version


Just checked the LG website. There is no Non -P version. there is 23 size version without P moniker with a different color gamut. I think the "22MP68VQ " in  Amazon link OP shared is a typo and should have been "22MP68VQ-P".


----------



## billubakra (Jun 28, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Get this
> Search - ddr4 2666
> 
> Or two of these:
> Crucial Ballistix Elite 8GB DDR4-2666 Desktop RAM (BLE8G4D26AFEA)



Ram outta stock from 1st link. For the second sent a mail to IT depot I am sure they will charge like 1000 bucks for shipping. How much is the speed difference between 2400 vs 2666 vs 3000mhz?



SaiyanGoku said:


> Mobo:
> Asus Prime B350-Plus 7th Gen AMD AM4 Socket Motherboard
> 
> If unavailable in above link, then here:
> ...



Again IT depot will charge 1000+ for shipping. So, sent a mail to Vedant and Primeagb regarding shipping cost. BTW What's the cost of this mobo in normal days?



gta5 said:


> Ask primeabgb as well.. seems listed there
> 
> And also check out  below sites
> 
> ...



Sent a mail to primeabgb. The other sites don't have the stuff that I need in stock. How much mhz's ram should be fine with my rig? Is this one fine-
Amazon.in: Buy Corsair 8GB (1 x 8 GB) DDR4 Vengeance LPX 2400Mhz C16 Red Kit for X99 Chipset (CMK8GX4M1A2400C16R) Online at Low Prices in India | Corsair Reviews & Ratings
CORSAIR DESKTOP RAM VENGEANCE LPX SERIES - 8GB (8GBx1) DDR4 2400MHz RED (CMK8GX4M1A2400C16R)
Buy Online | Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB DDR4 DRAM 2400MHz C16 Memory CMK16GX4M1A2400C16 | Price in India

If I add a 2400mhz ram now then can I add a 3000mhz ram later or the mhz need to be the same?



SaiyanGoku said:


> Site has only the -P version





Stormbringer said:


> Just checked the LG website. There is no Non -P version. there is 23 size version without P moniker with a different color gamut. I think the "22MP68VQ " in  Amazon link OP shared is a typo and should have been "22MP68VQ-P".


There is no -P model. Period.

I just came back from the market. Seasonic is not available anywhere, I was suggested Cooler Master GX550 with 5 year warranty for Rs. 6000/- Will this be fine?


----------



## gta5 (Jun 28, 2017)

check the support manual / guide PDF file on lg 22mp68vq p page...


----------



## billubakra (Jun 29, 2017)

gta5 said:


> check the support manual / guide PDF file on lg 22mp68vq p page...


Guys enough with the -P model. There is only one model of that lg monitor whether -P is written or not doesn't matter.
Please help me with RAM, mobo and PSU


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 29, 2017)

billubakra said:


> If I add a 2400mhz ram now then can I add a 3000mhz ram later or the mhz need to be the same?



Both the ram sticks will work at 2400 mhz then. Mobo is priced 8.2-8.5k normally. Asking 1k for shipping is outrageous.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 29, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Ram outta stock from 1st link. For the second sent a mail to IT depot I am sure they will charge like 1000 bucks for shipping. How much is the speed difference between 2400 vs 2666 vs 3000mhz?


2400Mhz vs 3000Mhz difference will be around 3-4% performance with Ryzen on average. Not anything to fret about. You can OC your CPU and squeeze out the same performance.




billubakra said:


> Again IT depot will charge 1000+ for shipping. So, sent a mail to Vedant and Primeagb regarding shipping cost. BTW What's the cost of this mobo in normal days?


<8.5k




billubakra said:


> Sent a mail to primeabgb. The other sites don't have the stuff that I need in stock. How much mhz's ram should be fine with my rig? Is this one fine-
> Amazon.in: Buy Corsair 8GB (1 x 8 GB) DDR4 Vengeance LPX 2400Mhz C16 Red Kit for X99 Chipset (CMK8GX4M1A2400C16R) Online at Low Prices in India | Corsair Reviews & Ratings
> CORSAIR DESKTOP RAM VENGEANCE LPX SERIES - 8GB (8GBx1) DDR4 2400MHz RED (CMK8GX4M1A2400C16R)
> Buy Online | Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB DDR4 DRAM 2400MHz C16 Memory CMK16GX4M1A2400C16 | Price in India
> ...



Your 3000Mhz ram will underclock to 2400Mhz automatically.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 29, 2017)

@gta5 @SaiyanGoku @Digital Fragger 

PSU
Guys I had a word with Vedant, Primeagb and few other shops in my city. They said that Seasonic Sii520w is not available anywhere because its production has been stopped. Moreover they said that if it goes haywire then the company will not be able to replace it as its production has been stopped. They were suggesting me companies like Antec and Coolermaster.

RAM
I am buying this one-
CORSAIR DESKTOP RAM VENGEANCE LPX SERIES - 8GB (8GBx1) DDR4 2400MHz RED (CMK8GX4M1A2400C16R)
I am getting only 8gigs. Should I buy 2 sticks?

Motherboard
Primeagb and Vedant are asking for 1000+ bucks as shipping charges. Any cheap alternative for this one?


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 29, 2017)

For the MotherBoard do check with mdcomputers too!


----------



## billubakra (Jun 29, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> For the MotherBoard do check with mdcomputers too!


Called MD Computers to double check whether the ram is in stock or not this time and they said that the below mentioned ram will not be compatible with Ryzen processor as its version is low
*www.mdcomputers.in/corsair-vengeance-lpx-8gb-ddr4-2400mhz-cmk8gx4m1a2400c16r.html
He suggested me to go for the G.Skill one-
*www.mdcomputers.in/memory/ddr4-memory#/g-skill-m125/sort=p.sort_order/order=ASC/limit=15
Also he suggested me this Motherboard, when I asked there is no Ryzen logo so will there be a compatibly issue. He said no.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 29, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> For the MotherBoard do check with mdcomputers too!


Called MD Computers to double check whether the ram is in stock or not this time and they said that the below mentioned ram will not be compatible with Ryzen processor as its version is low
*www.mdcomputers.in/corsair-vengeance-lpx-8gb-ddr4-2400mhz-cmk8gx4m1a2400c16r.html
He suggested me to go for the G.Skill one-
*www.mdcomputers.in/memory/ddr4-memory#/g-skill-m125/sort=p.sort_order/order=ASC/limit=15
Also he suggested me this Motherboard, when I asked there is no Ryzen logo so will there be a compatibly issue. He said no.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 29, 2017)

Dude I think you've forgotten the paste the link for the MotherBoard. Anyways which MotherBoard did mdcomputer suggest?


----------



## billubakra (Jun 29, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> Dude I think you've forgotten the paste the link for the MotherBoard. Anyways which MotherBoard did mdcomputer suggest?


Sorry my bad-
ASUS MOTHERBOARD PRIME B350M-A (AMD SOCKET AM4/RYZEN SERIES CPU/MAX 64GB DDR4-3200MHZ MEMORY)

What they were saying about Corsair not being compatible with Ryzen, is that true?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 29, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Called MD Computers to double check whether the ram is in stock or not this time and they said that the below mentioned ram will not be compatible with Ryzen processor as its version is low
> CORSAIR DESKTOP RAM VENGEANCE LPX SERIES - 8GB (8GBx1) DDR4 2400MHz RED (CMK8GX4M1A2400C16R)
> He suggested me to go for the G.Skill one-
> MEMORY
> Also he suggested me this Motherboard, when I asked there is no Ryzen logo so will there be a compatibly issue. He said no.



What does he mean by low ram version? The corsair kit will work with Ryzen. You can get the G.Skill Ram anyway as they are in stock at similar price.



billubakra said:


> Sorry my bad-
> ASUS MOTHERBOARD PRIME B350M-A (AMD SOCKET AM4/RYZEN SERIES CPU/MAX 64GB DDR4-3200MHZ MEMORY)


You can get this board if others are costly. It's a solid board but it has no heatsinks on the VRMs and limited voltage control. These limitations apply only if you are planning to do high OC. Moderate OC ~3.7Ghz should be fine.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 29, 2017)

Digital Fragger said:


> What does he mean by low ram version? The corsair kit will work with Ryzen. You can get the G.Skill Ram anyway as they are in stock at similar price.


IDK about the low ram version. He said Corsair one has 2.50 version but G.skill has the 2.50+ version which is compatible with Ryzen. If I go for the G.Skill one then will it fit the case, Google is saying that it might mess up with fan due to weird sizing.
CORSAIR DESKTOP RAM VENGEANCE LPX SERIES - 8GB (8GBx1) DDR4 2400MHz RED (CMK8GX4M1A2400C16R)
vs
G.SKILL DESKTOP RAM RIPJAWS V SERIES 16GB (16GBx1) DDR4 2400MHz (F4-2400C15S-16GVR)

Also they suggested this as an alternative to Asus Prime B350 Plus-
ASUS MOTHERBOARD PRIME B350M-A (AMD SOCKET AM4/RYZEN SERIES CPU/MAX 64GB DDR4-3200MHZ MEMORY)
Is it good?

Still no idea about PSU.

Please reply asap as I will have to deposit money in their account before 4pm


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 29, 2017)

billubakra said:


> IDK about the low ram version. He said Corsair one has 2.50 version but G.skill has the 2.50+ version which is compatible with Ryzen. If I go for the G.Skill one then will it fit the case, Google is saying that it might mess up with fan due to weird sizing.
> CORSAIR DESKTOP RAM VENGEANCE LPX SERIES - 8GB (8GBx1) DDR4 2400MHz RED (CMK8GX4M1A2400C16R)
> vs
> G.SKILL DESKTOP RAM RIPJAWS V SERIES 16GB (16GBx1) DDR4 2400MHz (F4-2400C15S-16GVR)
> ...



Case has got nothing to do with RAM. It will fit fine.



Digital Fragger said:


> You can get this board if others are costly. It's a solid board but it has no heatsinks on the VRMs and limited voltage control. These limitations apply only if you are planning to do high OC. Moderate OC ~3.7Ghz should be fine.



Don't be in hurry.  No one knows how the price may vary post GST exactly. Even if prices rise post GST, it's not gonna be much. You have bought most of the components. People do more mistakes in hurry.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 29, 2017)

Digital Fragger said:


> Case has got nothing to do with RAM. It will fit fine.
> 
> Don't be in hurry.  No one knows how the price may vary post GST exactly. Even if prices rise post GST, it's not gonna be much. You have bought most of the components. People do more mistakes in hurry.



Ordered the G.Skill one from MD Computers. Hope it is okay.
I am in a hurry just to save some bucks because most of the items will come under the 28% slab from 1st. Now left are PSU and Motherboard. Any alternatives?


----------



## billubakra (Jun 29, 2017)

MD Computers are idiots. They told me on the phone that the price of the ram is inclusive of shipping+taxes. Now that I have deposited the money they are telling me that I need to deposit Rs. 200 more as shipping charges.


----------



## gta5 (Jun 29, 2017)

tax rate on most components is  18 % , only monitors will be taxed at 28% .. so prices should only rise by 3 - 5 % except monitors..


GST rates: 18% tax on personal computers, 28% on monitors will hit local manufacturers, says MAIT

get a single 8gb stick for now.. buy another stick when they are significantly cheaper next year..

yes cooler maser GX 550 Storm edition was the one i was talking about earlier .. it is most likely as good or even better than seasonic in some aspects. , there was only 1 review I came across but didn't read but I can't find that now... tried googling a lot ..
 so i cant say with confidence , this model is good or not.. if the actual unit is not as advertised one...

so this model is an untested , not proven model..

and price is 5400 on online stores maybe without shipping..

most companies replace discontinued models with similarly priced current models..

regarding RMA I think you might face the same situation with antec .. vp550p is also very  old now and antec is pushing lower quality models now like vp500pc and vp600p .. so I am concerned if there is a problem with vp550p they might just give you any one of those lower quality ones..

regarding seasonic read this thread and make up your mind in case of worst case scenario
when even the newer replacement model is not available


Tirupati Seasonic Rma Help.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 29, 2017)

gta5 said:


> tax rate on most components is  18 % , only monitors will be taxed at 28% .. so prices should only rise by 3 - 5 % except monitors..
> 
> 
> GST rates: 18% tax on personal computers, 28% on monitors will hit local manufacturers, says MAIT
> ...




Well already fooled by MD computers for the single 16 gb stick of g.skill. Money has been deposited, will deposit the shipping amount tomorrow. Hope they don't mess it this time. A question though is the warranty of g.skill also 10 years like that of vengeance?

Vat at least in Punjab on computer parts is 5.5%, it will rise to 18% so you do the math.

Actually Google, shopkeepers are suggesting me Cooler master, Antec and Corsair. Many Digitians have also mentioned Cooler Master in their signatures. Which model will be right for my rig, I am clueless. The shopkeepers are telling me to go for the 550-600 w model to be on the safe side. As of now PSU and motherboard are left.

Yes I myself faced the situation like the one mentioned in the erodov forum. My tplink modem went haywire. I sent it for RMA. Tplink sent a lower model which didn't had many features for which I paid for because my modem was not manufactured any more. When I asked them about the same they sent me a 100 page terms and conditions PDF.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 29, 2017)

It is not just VAT,computer parts like ram,hdd etc are all imported & come to India via major shipping ports in South India/Mumbai.From there they are shipped all over to India which may include taxes from various state govt for crossing their borders.It is not certain how much prices of computer parts(except monitors) will increase post GST & if they do increase by a large amount,I think govt will come up with some measure in a few months.


----------



## gta5 (Jun 30, 2017)

like whitestar mentioned.. you are not only paying just vat..

for goods manufactured in India ... excise duty is charged .. 

for goods imported in India .. import/ CVD duty is charged...

after that you add VAT....
and in some states other taxes like octroi etc..

it is mentioned in the article I linked that currently you are paying total 14% tax ( vat included ) so taxes will not rise  more than 4-5% except monitors 

coming to PSU .. cooler master storm edition is the only good alternative.. but again what if they discontinue it after 2 years and then in case of warranty hand you some masterwattlite or thunder 550 model which is way lower quality .. or maybe just bring out new GX series with bad caps.. previous GX series wasn't good..

all other brands corsair , antec etc are good 1 year and maybe bad next year .. because they don't manufacture stuff themselves .. 

seasonic on the other hand , even if you get some lower model in case of warranty ..  it is going to be still great quality most likely... as seasonic produces quality stuff consistently ... . even their low end eco series was great.. I think seasonic is still a safe bet . rest your choice.. the only problem with them is  you will have to ship PSU to Kolkata in case of RMA.. 

wht did hardwire.in say ? and it is also available on bwindia.net ( not sure about site quality )


----------



## billubakra (Jun 30, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> It is not just VAT,computer parts like ram,hdd etc are all imported & come to India via major shipping ports in South India/Mumbai.From there they are shipped all over to India which may include taxes from various state govt for crossing their borders.It is not certain how much prices of computer parts(except monitors) will increase post GST & if they do increase by a large amount,I think govt will come up with some measure in a few months.







gta5 said:


> like whitestar mentioned.. you are not only paying just vat..
> 
> for goods manufactured in India ... excise duty is charged ..
> 
> ...



True. It also includes sales tax. But what the shopkeepers and various sites have told me in the past few days is that along with the increase in taxes the manufacturers are also going to mark up their prices for every product. Since my budget is tight so that's why I am following the motto of a penny saved is a penny earned.
Man I have given up on seasonic. Hardware.in told me that they need time to inquire about the same but they sent a mail last night that it is not. Almost every  shopkeeper in my city told me that it is outta stock and they don't know when it will be back. So, I am looking for an alternative. Forget about RMA, that's something the companies will keep on harassing us. Coolermaster or corsair and which model?
Also from where can I get the Asus motherboard?


----------



## gta5 (Jun 30, 2017)

if you want to save money then you are overspending on ram..

1 year ago same 16gb ram was available for 5.5-6k that you are paying  9k.. they are currently overpriced a lot because of supply shortage.. buy 8gb now and buy another 8gb when they drop in price next year . and yu dont even need 16gb right now so why pay extra for something you are not going to use now.. you will be able to save 1000-1500 this way.. you can ask for money back from mdcomputers or just get 8gb fr them if price lools fine compared to offline..


----------



## billubakra (Jun 30, 2017)

gta5 said:


> if you want to save money then you are overspending on ram..
> 
> 1 year ago same 16gb ram was available for 5.5-6k that you are paying  9k.. they are currently overpriced a lot because of supply shortage.. buy 8gb now and buy another 8gb when they drop in price next year . and yu dont even need 16gb right now so why pay extra for something you are not going to use now.. you will be able to save 1000-1500 this way.. you can ask for money back from mdcomputers or just get 8gb fr them if price lools fine compared to offline..



Agree. But as per MD Computers,"Corsair RAM has 5.30 version(version of what, even they don't know) and hence it is not compatible with Ryzen processor. G.Skill on the other hand has 5.40+ version which is compatible with Ryzen" When I asked them how do they know this,they told me from the experience of assembling 100+ computers each day.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 30, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Agree. But as per MD Computers,"Corsair RAM has 5.30 version(version of what, even they don't know) and hence it is not compatible with Ryzen processor. G.Skill on the other hand has 5.40+ version which is compatible with Ryzen" When I asked them how do they know this,they told me from the experience of assembling 100+ computers each day.



@billubakra Thanks for sharing your experiences. They sound like typical Indian computer shopwalas. I only have experience with ITDepot and they are much better. No fuss. They didn't give me suggestions to get something else to sell their overstocked products. Even price matched when I said something is cheaper on other stores. Transparent with shipping fees. Good packaging. Free shipping to Bangalore and Chennai. Guess I will stick with ITDepot.


----------



## gta5 (Jun 30, 2017)

if you don't want / can't  get seasonic .. ( what about 430w model ?  )

with no review I can't say much about GX 550 though on paper it looks great ..

so you can get antec vp550p from primeabg for 4k and change it after 4- 4.5 years .. and always make sure that when you shut down your PC you switch off the main A/C  power


----------



## billubakra (Jun 30, 2017)

Digital Fragger said:


> @billubakra Thanks for sharing your experiences. They sound like typical Indian computer shopwalas. I only have experience with ITDepot and they are much better. No fuss. They didn't give me suggestions to get something else to sell their overstocked products. Even price matched when I said something is cheaper on other stores. Transparent with shipping fees. Good packaging. Free shipping to Bangalore and Chennai. Guess I will stick with ITDepot.



1 more thing they will tell you that they forgot to update that the product is OOS after you have deposited the money. Pretty crap experience. ITDepot has everyproduct but their minimum shipping price even for a RAM stick is like 700-800 bucks.



gta5 said:


> if you don't want / can't  get seasonic .. ( what about 430w model ?  )
> 
> with no review I can't say much about GX 550 though on paper it looks great ..
> 
> so you can get antec vp550p from primeabg for 4k and change it after 4- 4.5 years .. and always make sure that when you shut down your PC you switch off the main A/C  power



Thanks will check antec vp550p and get back to you.

I got the number of the Punjab distributor of Asus. I asked him about the Asus prime motherboard, he said that if I had called yesterday he would have given me the same for Rs. 8200/- now all the stock is in the warehouse and will come out after 10 days with new MRP+with GST. He told me to expect an increase of atleast 1k in the price.

Received Ryzen 1600 from @ssb1551 Perfectly packed. Thanks a lot sir for selling me at a discount. 2 questions though, on the chip below diffused in USA and made in China 2016 is mentioned. My friends 1700 has got the year 2017 mentioned on the chip. Any need to check with AMD since the seller twice sent you the wrong product? We get the warranty on the HDD and GFX only when we register them on their site. Is that the case with Processors too?


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 30, 2017)

You don't need to register even HDD & GPU. What you are talking about is the extra 3 years warranty Zotac offers if you register on their site. My ex-roomy changed his WD hdd when it crashed after 3 yrs of purchase. Zotac offers a standard 2 yrs & additional 3 if you register. If you don't register you still get 2 yrs on the GPU


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 30, 2017)

billubakra said:


> 1 more thing they will tell you that they forgot to update that the product is OOS after you have deposited the money. Pretty crap experience. ITDepot has everyproduct but their minimum shipping price even for a RAM stick is like 700-800 bucks.



Yup. ITDepot only if you are in Bangalore or Chennai.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 30, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> You don't need to register even HDD & GPU. What you are talking about is the extra 3 years warranty Zotac offers if you register on their site. My ex-roomy changed his WD hdd when it crashed after 3 yrs of purchase. Zotac offers a standard 2 yrs & additional 3 if you register. If you don't register you still get 2 yrs on the GPU



If we don't register HDD then the warranty will start from the date of manufacture of the hdd not the date mentioned on the invoice. If we register then the warranty starts from the invoice's date. This is as per WD's forums.
Thanks again for the processor Sir.



Digital Fragger said:


> Yup. ITDepot only if you are in Bangalore or Chennai.


What about when you are in Punjab? It seems that there is no reputed store for the Northern region.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 30, 2017)

billubakra said:


> What about when you are in Punjab? It seems that there is no reputed store for the Northern region.



Cost To Cost is well known in Nehru Place, Delhi. 
Don't know about Punjab though.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 30, 2017)

@gta5
Is this the one?
Amazon.in: Buy Antec VP550P 550 Watts PSU Online at Low Prices in India | Antec Reviews & Ratings
It comes with a 2 year warranty unlike Seasonic/Cooler Master's 5 year.

This one is 600 w with price almost the same
ANTEC SMPS VP600P - 600 WATT PSU WITH ACTIVE PFC


----------



## gta5 (Jun 30, 2017)

yes that is the one..

they are same price because vp600p is lower quality and vp550p is higher quality.. 

yes 2 years warranty is a downside 

Gx550 is RS 1500 more experience and belongs to a higher class hence longer warranty..

gx550 in all likelihood is a great PSU and even better than seasonic s12 but it is untested and I cant say if the actual unit is same or not  as advertised ( happens in case of PSU ) or has any flaw ( very less chances though as CWT is good with performance .. ) 
but still can't say with sureity...
as no reviews..

vp550p is tested and is decent for 4-5 years.. so you know what to expect .. you can save 1500 now and buy something higher quality after 4 -4.5 years..

is seasonic 430 also not available ? that is a better option at Rs 4800 with 5 year warranty .. it is good for your system now .. if and when you upgrade to more power hungry system you can sell it or use it in another pc and it will work great for 8-9 years..


----------



## billubakra (Jun 30, 2017)

gta5 said:


> yes that is the one..
> 
> they are same price because vp600p is lower quality and vp550p is higher quality..
> 
> ...



Seasonic is not available neither in online stores nor in shops.
Even CM GX550 is outta stock now. It seems only vp550p is the only alternative now. But the 2 year warranty is a downside. Moreover it looks like a last resort option. I can spend a bit more. Any other good Antec PSU that you can vouch for and which is easily available?


----------



## billubakra (Jun 30, 2017)

The motherboard is only available here as of now-
Buy Online | ASUS PRIME B350-PLUS Socket AM4 Motherboard | Price in India
But they are charging Rs. 400 as shipping and Rs. 20 as packing charges(wow). Should I wait for like 10 days for the product to come in the market or is this a fine deal?
Is there a price match option on Primeabgb?


----------



## jasku (Jun 30, 2017)

I would say get the VP550 as that is the best option right now.


----------



## gta5 (Jun 30, 2017)

i think you are better off buying prime  b350 plus mobo now.. a 3-4 % increase will give you same increase in price.. if that is not available at all other stores ..
You get faster and avoid other unknown uncertainties like shortage or something
. 100-200 here and there should not matter much...

You can buy PSU from them also and ask to reduce shipping charges ..

I haven't done detailed comparison above 6000rs PSU to say which is best ask @chimera201 for that ...

gx550 is available on smc international atleast..


----------



## billubakra (Jul 1, 2017)

jasku said:


> I would say get the VP550 as that is the best option right now.





gta5 said:


> i think you are better off buying prime  b350 plus mobo now.. a 3-4 % increase will give you same increase in price.. if that is not available at all other stores ..
> You get faster and avoid other unknown uncertainties like shortage or something
> . 100-200 here and there should not matter much...
> 
> ...



Thanks Guys. So, b350 plus and vp550 it is now. Just two things, primeabgb said that the availability will be confirmed on Monday.

BTW I got this for 3800/- from Amazon
Corsair CC-9011050-WW Carbide Series SPEC-01 Steel Red LED Mid-Tower Gaming Case (Black): Amazon.in: Computers & Accessories
The price mentioned on the box is 3315/- Chor Amazon. They mentioned that we are selling at around 25% discount. Is 3800/- okay price for Spec 01? Also does it have cooling fan too?


----------



## billubakra (Jul 1, 2017)

@Digital Fragger @gta5
Finally got the 1060 Mini from MD Computers. I had to call like 50 times to get the same after depositing money. Anyways there are two offers for registering the product-
1. Extended warranty of 2 years. So, a total of 5 years warranty.
2. A game free. I have selected Prepare for battle, how to get Ghost Recon now?
Purchase information  | NVIDIA


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 1, 2017)

Cool. Congrats on the purchase. I'm not sure what's the procedure to get the game. You just reminded me to register my card with saphhire. They got no free stuff though.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 1, 2017)

Digital Fragger said:


> Cool. Congrats on the purchase. I'm not sure what's the procedure to get the game. You just reminded me to register my card with saphhire. They got no free stuff though.


Thanks dear. Zotac ones are crap too. I didn't get any code
*send.onenetworkdirect.net/z/33123/...onor-ghost-recon-wildlands-geforce-gtx-bundle
Should I ask MD computers for the code?
And where is the serial number located of the gfx?


----------



## jasku (Jul 1, 2017)

billubakra said:


> @Digital Fragger @gta5
> Finally got the 1060 Mini from MD Computers. I had to call like 50 times to get the same after depositing money. Anyways there are two offers for registering the product-
> 1. Extended warranty of 2 years. So, a total of 5 years warranty.
> 2. A game free. I have selected Prepare for battle, how to get Ghost Recon now?
> Purchase information  | NVIDIA



Good decision, how much did you get it for? Have you sorted out your psu purchase?


----------



## billubakra (Jul 1, 2017)

jasku said:


> Good decision, how much did you get it for? Have you sorted out your psu purchase?


Thanks dear. 21800/- antec vp550p it is, don't wanna go for it because of two years warranty. But I don't have much choices.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 1, 2017)

@Digital Fragger
Did you check the above few posts, Amazon overcharging for the case. I think the case that they have sent is also wrong.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 1, 2017)

Price of that cabinet is now almost 4500.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 1, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Price of that cabinet is now almost 4500.


But the mrp sticker says 3315. I will share the photo when I login via PC. Amazon replied that the seller might have wrongly mentioned the same. Hope it helps. What a shame.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 1, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Price of that cabinet is now almost 4500.


*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170701/9b5aa88a7a6ff2228f86b85b11e05768.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 2, 2017)

Ask Amazon for refund of balance amount clearly stating that selling a product above MRP is against the law.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 2, 2017)

@jasku @whitestar_999 @gta5 @Digital Fragger 

Guys 1060 gx needs to be registered here to get 2+3 years warranty+a free game
Purchase information  | NVIDIA
I selected Prepare for battle but not able to get the free game, then I found this
Prepare For Battle GeForce GTX Bundle: Get For Honor or Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Wildlands For Free
Check the comments section. Should I ask md computers for the coupon to get Ghost Recon?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 2, 2017)

billubakra said:


> @jasku @whitestar_999 @gta5 @Digital Fragger
> 
> Guys 1060 gx needs to be registered here to get 2+3 years warranty+a free game
> Purchase information  | NVIDIA
> ...


Ask MD computers for the coupon to get Ghost Recon


----------



## billubakra (Jul 2, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Ask MD computers for the coupon to get Ghost Recon


They have replied that they did not get any codes from Zotac


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 2, 2017)

Try asking Zotac directly telling them about MD Computers reply.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 2, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Try asking Zotac directly telling them about MD Computers reply.


What is Zotac's customer support email? I think it is Nvidia who is supposed to be providing codes. Both of them have forums for support and not direct mail addresses.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 2, 2017)

Zotac global site is not working atm,there should be some contact email or you may try by posting in their forums.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 2, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Zotac global site is not working atm,there should be some contact email or you may try by posting in their forums.



We try to ensure that the MRP mentioned on the website is same as the MRP mentioned on the product that is delivered to you. However, occasionally the MRP of the product could be different from what was displaying on the site. This could happen due to several factors including:

- Product belonging to a different batch.
- Manufacturer specifying different MRPs in different regions.

I'm sorry but we won't be able to offer price match (or) refund in this.

Thanks for your understanding and patronage in this.

If you need to contact us,

please visit Amazon Sign In

We're available 24 hours a day, 7 days a week.

I hope this helps. We look forward to seeing you again soon.
We appreciate your feedback. Please use the buttons below to vote about your experience today

Amazon's reply regarding that overcharged case.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 2, 2017)

billubakra said:


> We try to ensure that the MRP mentioned on the website is same as the MRP mentioned on the product that is delivered to you. However, occasionally the MRP of the product could be different from what was displaying on the site. This could happen due to several factors including:
> 
> - Product belonging to a different batch.
> - Manufacturer specifying different MRPs in different regions.
> ...



Then return the case or tweet/email to Jeff Bezos.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 2, 2017)

The MRP on the sticker/label on the product is the final price as per Indian laws.Tell them to forward your query to their legal department asking for reason of selling a product at a higher price than the MRP sticker on case.
Maximum Retail Price - Consumer - Consumer Right
Copy paste some lines from above highlighting the portions where courts fined manufacturer/seller for charging more than MRP & they will understand.In fact as @SaiyanGoku suggested above,mark a copy of email to/tweet same thing to higher amazon officials or post on their facebook page highlighting the fact that charging more than MRP is against Indian laws.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 2, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> The MRP on the sticker/label on the product is the final price as per Indian laws.Tell them to forward your query to their legal department asking for reason of selling a product at a higher price than the MRP sticker on case.
> Maximum Retail Price - Consumer - Consumer Right
> Copy paste some lines from above highlighting the portions where courts fined manufacturer/seller for charging more than MRP & they will understand.In fact as @SaiyanGoku suggested above,mark a copy of email to/tweet same thing to higher amazon officials or post on their facebook page highlighting the fact that charging more than MRP is against Indian laws.


If you think about mere 1.5k then you will end up losing 10k in court fees and advocate fees buddy. It will take a year or two in the process and by that time even your cabinet will get rust.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 2, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Then return the case or tweet/email to Jeff Bezos.


They won't accept return as it is not a valid reason to return.



whitestar_999 said:


> The MRP on the sticker/label on the product is the final price as per Indian laws.Tell them to forward your query to their legal department asking for reason of selling a product at a higher price than the MRP sticker on case.
> Maximum Retail Price - Consumer - Consumer Right
> Copy paste some lines from above highlighting the portions where courts fined manufacturer/seller for charging more than MRP & they will understand.In fact as @SaiyanGoku suggested above,mark a copy of email to/tweet same thing to higher amazon officials or post on their facebook page highlighting the fact that charging more than MRP is against Indian laws.


They have already forwarded my query to the respective department and they have replied that everything is ok. Any mail address of their Indian management? I guess I will have to make a Facebook and Twitter account now.



bssunilreddy said:


> If you think about mere 1.5k then you will end up losing 10k in court fees and advocate fees buddy. It will take a year or two in the process and by that time even your cabinet will get rust.


You are right. I don't have the time or the money for that. Will complaining here work-
INGRAM


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 2, 2017)

billubakra said:


> They won't accept return as it is not a valid reason to return.
> 
> 
> They have already forwarded my query to the respective department and they have replied that everything is ok. Any mail address of their Indian management? I guess I will have to make a Facebook and Twitter account now.


Email to jeff@amazon.com


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 2, 2017)

That is just to make them realize the seriousness of the situation & though I can't say I have the experience of consumer courts but charges are much lesser there compared to civil courts & once you win the case,you will get the compensation for court charges & other claims(if applicable like mental agony etc) from the losing party(aka manufacturer/seller).


----------



## billubakra (Jul 2, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> That is just to make them realize the seriousness of the situation & though I can't say I have the experience of consumer courts but charges are much lesser there compared to civil courts & once you win the case,you will get the compensation for court charges & other claims(if applicable like mental agony etc) from the losing party(aka manufacturer/seller).



Time is a thing which is not taken into consideration there.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 2, 2017)

I would have got this system months back but people told me to wait for Vega. Ghost Recon is dope.
www.geforce.com/hardware/10series/for-honor-ghost-recon-wildlands-bundle?nvid=nv-int-frhrgtrnwsbl-6411


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 2, 2017)

Consumer courts are not like usual civil or criminal courts,settlement time is much less though still it may take a few months depending on the condition of court in an area.Still it will make amazon realize their mistake & help others in future.Anyway I am not saying to go to court immediately but just to let amazon know that it is also an option for you if you don't get satisfactory written response about why you were charged more than printed MRP on product.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 3, 2017)

ASUS PRIME B350-PLUS Socket AM4 Motherboard &  Antec VP550P 550W Power Supply 3300 out of stock everywhere
Buy Online | ASUS PRIME B350-PLUS Socket AM4 Motherboard | Price in India 
Buy Online | Antec VP550P 550W Power Supply | Price in India
Their cc told met hat price of Asus one will be 8500+18% & PSU 3400+28% whenever they are available
ASUS MOTHERBOARD PRIME B350-PLUS (AMD SOCKET AM4/RYZEN SERIES CPU/MAX 64GB DDR4-3200MHZ MEMORY)
*www.mdcomputers.in/antec-550-watt-80-plus-vp550p-v2.html


----------



## billubakra (Jul 3, 2017)

Mail by prime abgb
Asus- 8500+1530=10030(shipping 260)
Antec- 3400+954=4352(shipping 150)
They have given discount on shipping.
Is there any alternative now @gta5 @Digital Fragger @jasku @whitestar_999


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 3, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Mail by prime abgb
> Asus- 8500+1530=10030(shipping 260)
> Antec- 3400+954=4352(shipping 150)
> They have given discount on shipping.
> Is there any alternative now @gta5 @Digital Fragger @jasku @whitestar_999



Are they sending the mobo in a custom made box?


----------



## billubakra (Jul 3, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Are they sending the mobo in a custom made box?


I am sorry what is a custom made box? Of what I could understand they will pack it in any xyz box and will send the same to me.
Prices have increased a lot.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 3, 2017)

billubakra said:


> I am sorry what is a custom made box? Of what I could understand they will pack it in any xyz box and will send the same to me.
> Prices have increased a lot.


shouldn't the price decrease?


----------



## billubakra (Jul 3, 2017)

gagan_kumar said:


> shouldn't the price decrease?


With GST the computer related accessories were bound to increase. I asked Primeabgb why aren't they adding GST in the mrp of the motherboard & psu on their site, now they have stopped replying.
Is there any other site from where I can get the mobo and psu at a genuine price now?


----------



## jasku (Jul 3, 2017)

billubakra said:


> With GST the computer related accessories were bound to increase. I asked Primeabgb why aren't they adding GST in the mrp of the motherboard & psu on their site, now they have stopped replying.
> Is there any other site from where I can get the mobo and psu at a genuine price now?


Try MD computers. Also, Prime is now adding GST at the checkout all prices on their site are pre GST, add 18% to the price.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 3, 2017)

jasku said:


> Try MD computers. Also, Prime is now adding GST at the checkout all prices on their site are pre GST, add 18% to the price.


MD or any other site that I know of does not have ASUS Prime B350+ & Antec VP550P PSU in stock. The price of the mobo at primeabgb was 8299(inclusive of all taxes). Now they have increased the price+direct 18% GST is there. GST= Gabbar Singh Tax.


----------



## jasku (Jul 3, 2017)

Yes, I think it unfortunate whats  happening to the computer market, with the GPU shortage and now GST, new computer builders are being hit hard. Get that console!



PS - PCMR for life


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 3, 2017)

jasku said:


> Try MD computers. Also, Prime is now adding GST at the checkout all prices on their site are pre GST, add 18% to the price.


I think they are just overcharging then.... With GST all taxes should have been consumed in GST only, the extra import fee we had to pay previously also should have been consumed in the 18% GST. I suggest wait for few days, let market to stabilize the prices.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 3, 2017)

Impact of Goods and Services Tax on Imports and Importers


> As per the Model GST Law, *GST will subsume* C*ountervailing Duty(CVD) and Special Additional Duty (SAD)*, however, *Basic Customs Duty will continue to do its round in the import bills*. BCD has been kept outside the purview of GST and will be charged as per the current law only.



Still it is better to wait a few weeks especially for buying pc components.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 3, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Impact of Goods and Services Tax on Imports and Importers
> 
> 
> Still it is better to wait a few weeks especially for buying pc components.


I wonder why this was left, it will create so much confusion...... Either put all taxes in one taxes or don't enact GST at all...


----------



## billubakra (Jul 4, 2017)

@jasku @gta5 @Digital Fragger 

MD Computers suggested me this in place of Antec vp550p. They are saying that it will be in stock in a day or two
CORSAIR SMPS VS550 - 550 WATT PSU WITH ACIVE PFC
Seasonic is having some kinda issue with the vendors so that is why it is oos everywhere, this is as per the info given to me by md computers and vendors in Punjab.


----------



## ico (Jul 4, 2017)

^ Get Antec VP550P.

Corsair VS isn't worth it.


----------



## jasku (Jul 4, 2017)

ico said:


> ^ Get Antec VP550P.
> 
> Corsair VS isn't worth it.


I second that, even though Corsair after sales is legendary, would suggest you go for a superior product.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 4, 2017)

ico said:


> ^ Get Antec VP550P.
> 
> Corsair VS isn't worth it.





jasku said:


> I second that, even though Corsair after sales is legendary, would suggest you go for a superior product.



Not available anywhere. I am left with mobo and psu which are oos everywhere.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 4, 2017)

jasku said:


> I second that, even though Corsair after sales is legendary, would suggest you go for a superior product.


I have sent them a mail since the past few days that Amazon overcharged me for the case but they haven't replied. I called their customer support today and the madam said that the technical person is busy, call tomorrow.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 5, 2017)

I wish primeabgb and others had followed this directive
*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170705/c0a609e6ad28dff630e241bb08842e4c.jpg


----------



## billubakra (Jul 5, 2017)

MRP rules under GST released. Read here - Times of India


----------



## billubakra (Jul 5, 2017)

@gta5 @Digital Fragger 
Should I wait or order now?
Seasonic S12II-520 S12II Series 520W Power Supply with 80+ Bronze Certification
I have to wait for atleast 2 weeks for the mobo. So, I am thinking that I should wait since these are the only 2 components left now.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 5, 2017)

Wow. 6.9k! Is this the new common? Wait for other's opinion.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 5, 2017)

billubakra said:


> @gta5 @Digital Fragger
> Should I wait or order now?
> Seasonic S12II-520 S12II Series 520W Power Supply with 80+ Bronze Certification
> I have to wait for atleast 2 weeks for the mobo. So, I am thinking that I should wait since these are the only 2 components left now.


Call this number or mail this mail id:
*Tirupati Enterprises (Distributor for Pan-India) regarding Seasonic, G.Skill, Deepcool, Palit, Bitfenix, Forsa, Plextor, Roccat.*
mail@tirupati.net
+91-9831-022600
*s10.postimg.org/frbeh5twp/screenshot-www.overclockerszone.com-2017-07-05-2.png


----------



## billubakra (Jul 5, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Call this number or mail this mail id:
> *Tirupati Enterprises (Distributor for Pan-India) regarding Seasonic, G.Skill, Deepcool, Palit, Bitfenix, Forsa, Plextor, Roccat.*
> mail@tirupati.net
> +91-9831-022600
> *s10.postimg.org/frbeh5twp/screenshot-www.overclockerszone.com-2017-07-05-2.png


The site which I have posted above is being operated by Tirupati only.


----------



## supergamer (Jul 6, 2017)

Holy Chiaotzu this inflation!
Six years ago i bought a 620 S12II for 4400/-


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 6, 2017)

I bought it for 5.8k from Ankit Infotech, SP Road, Bangalore last year.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 6, 2017)

supergamer said:


> Holy Chiaotzu this inflation!
> Six years ago i bought a 620 S12II for 4400/-


Around 6k seems fine but a mere Rs. 100 less than the MRP is bull. They are saying that the price has risen due to GST, check the GST & MRP related link which I have posted above.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 6, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> I bought it for 5.8k from Ankit Infotech, SP Road, Bangalore last year.


I was getting it for around 5000/- about 2 months back, then the members suggested me to wait for Vega.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 6, 2017)

@Digital Fragger @gta5 @jasku @whitestar_999 @SaiyanGoku
Finally amazon said something good. They are willing to provide a price match of only rs.100 as GC for the case else I can return the same. The MRP of the same now on their site has been increased to 6999/- I think corsair will also increase the mrp to at least 4000/- now. Is returning a good option or should I keep it?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 6, 2017)

billubakra said:


> @Digital Fragger @gta5 @jasku @whitestar_99 @SaiyanGoku
> Finally, Amazon said something good. They are willing to provide a price match of only Rs.100 as GC for the case else I can return the same. The MRP of the same now on their site has been increased to 6999/- I think Corsair will also increase the MRP to at least 4000/- now. Is returning a good option or should I keep it?


It's better to return it and get Cooler Master Masterbox Lite 5 from Acro Engineering. It used to be available for Rs.3650 from mdcomputers but it's out of stock now. That is why I suggested approaching the Cooler Master Distributors in India which is Acro Engineering. They have branches in all most all major cities in India.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 6, 2017)

billubakra said:


> @Digital Fragger @gta5 @jasku @whitestar_99 @SaiyanGoku
> Finally amazon said something good. They are willing to provide a price match of only rs.100 as GC for the case else I can return the same. The MRP of the same now on their site has been increased to 6999/- I think corsair will also increase the mrp to at least 4000/- now. Is returning a good option or should I keep it?



If you paid more than Rs 100 over the MRP, return it for full refund since the seller is at fault.
BTW, did you write a mail to Jeff? If not yet, do it right now.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 6, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> It's better to return it and get Cooler Master Masterbox Lite 5 from Acro Engineering. It used to be available for Rs.3650 from mdcomputers but it's out of stock now. That is why I suggested approaching the Cooler Master Distributors in India which is Acro Engineering. They have branches in all most all major cities in India.



Almost everything is oos everywhere. My point is Spec 1 is good. If I return it and get the same or Cooler Master Masterbox, I will get both of them at increased prices say at about 3800-4000. So, I was thinking that it is better to pay like few hundreds more for Spec 1 than to get the same or Cooler Master later at increased rices.



SaiyanGoku said:


> If you paid more than Rs 100 over the MRP, return it for full refund since the seller is at fault.
> BTW, did you write a mail to Jeff? If not yet, do it right now.



Yes, I kept him in loop that is the only reason they are ready for the return. Please read my points in the above reply and help me decide.


----------



## gta5 (Jul 6, 2017)

it is better to wait a month for prices to stabilize asa lot of price gouging seems to be going on.. but if you require it urgently then i thunk seasonic s12 430 for 5500 looks ok as per current pricing scenario..
you'll only have problem if and when you upgrade your system to power hungry componrnts.. you can then sell this then or usr it in another pc.. even though vp550p is available onamazon for 4600 thid price seema very high for pnly 2 year qarranty

well vega is a higher class card than 1060.. above


----------



## gta5 (Jul 7, 2017)

i forgot about ebay .. you should keep an eye on seasonic 520 at ebay.. they will list it again for 7k.. then wait for and  use a 10% coupon and get that for 6300.. that will be the best decision until newer models are launched.. discard 430


----------



## billubakra (Jul 7, 2017)

OCZ confirmed 6900/- is inclusive of GST(which is 28% now)-
Seasonic S12II-520 S12II Series 520W Power Supply with 80+ Bronze Certification

@gta5 @Digital Fragger @whitestar_999 @SaiyanGoku @bssunilreddy 

Guys should I keep the case or return it? Amazon is calling again and again and telling me to return it or send a mail that I am okay with it.


----------



## johnjoyjoe1979 (Jul 7, 2017)

billubakra said:


> OCZ confirmed 6900/- is inclusive of GST(which is 28% now)-
> Seasonic S12II-520 S12II Series 520W Power Supply with 80+ Bronze Certification
> 
> @gta5 @Digital Fragger @whitestar_999 @SaiyanGoku @bssunilreddy
> ...


Sell it and get the Cooler Master Lite 5 case instead. It's very beautiful and awesome.
Just compare the Corsair with the Cooler Master Case, buddy. I meant the CM Masterbox Lite 5 Case.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 7, 2017)

johnjoyjoe1979 said:


> Sell it and get the Cooler Master Lite 5 case instead. It's very beautiful and awesome.
> Just compare the Corsair with the Cooler Master Case, buddy. I meant the CM Masterbox Lite 5 Case.


Is this the one?
Amazon.in: Buy Cooler Master MasterBox Lite 3 Micro ATX Mini Tower with Black Interior, Fits Up to 240mm Radiator Online at Low Prices in India | Cooler Master Reviews & Ratings


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 7, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Is this the one?
> Amazon.in: Buy Cooler Master MasterBox Lite 3 Micro ATX Mini Tower with Black Interior, Fits Up to 240mm Radiator Online at Low Prices in India | Cooler Master Reviews & Ratings


No, this is the one I am talking about.
MasterBox Lite 5 | Cooler Master
Cooler Master MasterBox Lite 5 Mid Tower Case - Black (MCW-L5S3-KANN-01)
Contact:
Cooler Master India
Mr. Sanket Naik +91 982020 7871 Sanket_Naik@coolermaster.com.tw 
Mrs. Meenu Jain +91 982076 2221 meenu_j@coolermaster.com.tw 

Customer Support InformationRMA: Acro Engineering Company
Email ID: rma.cm@acrotechindia.com
Phone number: +91 98204 65067


----------



## billubakra (Jul 7, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> No, this is the one I am talking about.
> MasterBox Lite 5 | Cooler Master
> Cooler Master MasterBox Lite 5 Mid Tower Case - Black (MCW-L5S3-KANN-01)
> Contact:
> ...


Shipping charges 1400/- as weight is more than 2kg. Any other source?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 7, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Shipping charges 1400/- as weight is more than 2kg. Any other source?


Call the above contact numbers and ask for a local store and buy from them, buddy.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 7, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Call the above contact numbers and ask for a local store and buy from them, buddy.


Will do. Is it having any real advantage over spec 1? I over spec 1 it's just the mrp thing that I hate. Moreover any case which I order now spec 1, cm, antec or any other the price is going to be already 3800-4000. So, I am still thinking to let it go.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 7, 2017)

billubakra said:


> OCZ confirmed 6900/- is inclusive of GST(which is 28% now)-
> Seasonic S12II-520 S12II Series 520W Power Supply with 80+ Bronze Certification
> 
> @gta5 @Digital Fragger @whitestar_999 @SaiyanGoku @bssunilreddy
> ...


If there is any other good case for similar price or if you can get it anywhere else cheaper return it. Else keep it. Don't let 500 rupees ruin your pc building experience. BTW install keepa extension to track amazon prices and price history.  

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Jul 7, 2017)

Digital Fragger said:


> If there is any other good case for similar price or if you can get it anywhere else cheaper return it. Else keep it. Don't let 500 rupees ruin your pc building experience. BTW install keepa extension to track amazon prices and price history.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks dear. I tried in the market, the shopkeepers are not selling this model yet due to gst but they are saying that most probably it will have a new mrp before they are ready to sell it. The cm case posted by Mr. Reddy above looks good but it is not available anywhere in my city. I am pretty sure that amazon is selling it more than the mrp. Itdepot is asking way too much money for the shipping charges. Whenever I look at spec 1 amazon's overcharging comes to my mind but it is a super cool case so I am having second thoughts.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 7, 2017)

Just keep it if that's the case. You've got all the components or anything left?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Jul 7, 2017)

Digital Fragger said:


> Just keep it if that's the case. You've got all the components or anything left?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Yup I would think that I lost my 500 bucks. Never expected this from amazon though.
Mobo and PSU left. Asus prime b350+ is OOS everywhere. Seasonic 520 is available at 6900/- only at one store.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 7, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Yup I would think that I lost my 500 bucks. Never expected this from Amazon though.
> Mobo and PSU left. Asus prime b350+ is OOS everywhere. Seasonic 520 is available at 6900/- only at one store.


It's cheaper here:
SeaSonic S12II 520 Bronze 520W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply-Newegg.com (Including shipping it's coming for 5k)
SeaSonic M12II 520 Bronze EVO Edition 520W ATX12V v2.3 / EPS 12V v2.91 SLI 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Full Modular Active PFC Power Supply-Newegg.com (Including shipping it's coming for 6k)


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 7, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Yup I would think that I lost my 500 bucks. Never expected this from amazon though.
> Mobo and PSU left. Asus prime b350+ is OOS everywhere. Seasonic 520 is available at 6900/- only at one store.


Amazon is known for overpriced pc components. And it's seller marketplace anyway, so the prices vary a lot. Some other user just bought a b350 board and an Antec PSU. I guess at primeabgb. Just check with them. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Jul 7, 2017)

Digital Fragger said:


> Amazon is known for overpriced pc components. And it's seller marketplace anyway, so the prices vary a lot. Some other user just bought a b350 board and an Antec PSU. I guess at primeabgb. Just check with them.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Prime is selling them for 8500+18% gst+around 1000 shipping. Previously it was 8200/- inclusive of all taxes. The PSU costs around 4800 or 5000/-+ 18%gst+400 shipping.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 7, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> It's cheaper here:
> SeaSonic S12II 520 Bronze 520W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply-Newegg.com (Including shipping it's coming for 5k)
> SeaSonic M12II 520 Bronze EVO Edition 520W ATX12V v2.3 / EPS 12V v2.91 SLI 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Full Modular Active PFC Power Supply-Newegg.com (Including shipping it's coming for 6k)


Thanks Sir. Are those trust worthy sites?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 7, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Thanks Sir. Are those trust worthy sites?


It's Newegg buddy.
About the Motherboard, you can go with this:ASRock AB350 Pro4 AM4 AMD Promontory B350 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 HDMI ATX Motherboards - AMD - Retail-Newegg.com (Including shipping it's coming for 8k)


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 7, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Prime is selling them for 8500+18% gst+around 1000 shipping. Previously it was 8200/- inclusive of all taxes. The PSU costs around 4800 or 5000/-+ 18%gst+400 shipping.


He said Prime quoted him 8500 total for Asus prime plus. Just check the 30k pc thread once and get in contact with op maybe. Though shipping would make it a bad deal anyway. Are gigabyte boards not available too at decent prices? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Jul 8, 2017)

Digital Fragger said:


> He said Prime quoted him 8500 total for Asus prime plus. Just check the 30k pc thread once and get in contact with op maybe. Though shipping would make it a bad deal anyway. Are gigabyte boards not available too at decent prices?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Nope. I have a mail from prime where they said 18%gst extra. I will copy paste it here in the morning. Can you share the link of his thread?
Nope gigabyte also OOS.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 8, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Nope. I have a mail from prime where they said 18%gst extra. I will copy paste it here in the morning. Can you share the link of his thread?
> Nope gigabyte also OOS.


Entry Level Gaming PC under 30K


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 8, 2017)

If you like the case & only other option is to wait for weeks to get a better case then keep it unless you can afford delaying your pc building too by a few weeks.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 8, 2017)

Simple cm case not lite 5 costs rs.6500 in Punjab. Price is inclusive of gst.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 8, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> It's cheaper here:
> SeaSonic S12II 520 Bronze 520W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply-Newegg.com (Including shipping it's coming for 5k)
> SeaSonic M12II 520 Bronze EVO Edition 520W ATX12V v2.3 / EPS 12V v2.91 SLI 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Full Modular Active PFC Power Supply-Newegg.com (Including shipping it's coming for 6k)



Sir SeaSonic S12II 520 Bronze 520W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply costs Rs. 2903/- & SeaSonic M12II 520 Bronze EVO Edition 520W ATX12V v2.3 / EPS 12V v2.91 SLI 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Full Modular Active PFC Power Supply Rs. 3548/- Are you sure these are original products? They are saying that the products will ship from USA. I once ordered a product from USA, it got stuck in customs as those people asked me to pay like 100% custom duty of the mrp. Is there any guarantee that the products will indeed reach me?


----------



## billubakra (Jul 8, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> It's Newegg buddy.
> About the Motherboard, you can go with this:ASRock AB350 Pro4 AM4 AMD Promontory B350 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 HDMI ATX Motherboards - AMD - Retail-Newegg.com (Including shipping it's coming for 8k)


It is nothing as compared to Asus Prime B350 Plus.


----------



## Johnsonprabu (Jul 8, 2017)

Asrock b350m pro 4 costs 6800 in india


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 8, 2017)

billubakra said:


> It is nothing as compared to Asus Prime B350 Plus.


What do you say so? Atleast from specs it is better than Asus Prime B350 Plus in most compartments. Better audio, more fan headers, more SOC and VCC phases and good reviews too.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 8, 2017)

Digital Fragger said:


> What do you say so? Atleast from specs it is better than Asus Prime B350 Plus in most compartments. Better audio, more fan headers, more SOC and VCC phases and good reviews too.


Some tech page from Google search stated the same. Also ASRock does not provide worldwide warranty.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 8, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Some tech page from Google search stated the same. Also ASRock does not provide worldwide warranty.


If warranty is not provided, don't get it but it's solid board.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 8, 2017)

Digital Fragger said:


> If warranty is not provided, don't get it but it's solid board.


Have you ordered anything from Newegg? Will Seasonic provide worldwide warranty?


----------



## gta5 (Jul 8, 2017)

No don't buy from Newegg or Amazon global shipping or eBay global store... you will not get warranty otherwise...

like I said best option is to wait for it on eBay.in.. it is sold by overclockerszone themselves on eBay .. it is currently out of stock  , but if they have it in stock they will list it again at 6900 .. use a 10% coupon and get it for 6200-6300..

and I don't think all these seasonic psu will receive a new MRP because both seasonic s12 and s12g series and their modular versions have been discontinued .. and replaced by seasonic CORE and seasonic FOCUS series .. seasonic core series will replace s12 series and as per their roadmap it is expected to launch in Q3.. so only new models will be launched directly I think...


----------



## billubakra (Jul 8, 2017)

@bssunilreddy @Digital Fragger 

*i.imgur.com/XdYltnS.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 8, 2017)

^^GTS


----------



## billubakra (Jul 8, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^GTS


It took me multiple reminder mails+like 10 calls to get this response. They have gone radio silent when I said the price before gst was 8200 inclusive of all taxes so how have they increased it to like 10000/- including gst?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 8, 2017)

At this point only options are either to wait for a few weeks for prices to settle down or go with whatever the current lowest prices are(even if higher than pre-GST).


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 8, 2017)

billubakra said:


> It took me multiple reminder mails+like 10 calls to get this response. They have gone radio silent when I said the price before gst was 8200 inclusive of all taxes so how have they increased it to like 10000/- including gst?


Gigabyte gaming 3 is 9300 on Amazon with shipping. I've bought it for 8.2k couple of months ago on itdepot. And most of the b350 boards are still available offline in bangalore at Old prices I guess maybe few hundred rupees hiked.  If you can't find any b350 board offline and if the new normal is like this, get the gaming 3 board. But I have a feeling within one or two months the prices will go back to normal. Maybe slight increase if manufacturers don't want to absorb the increased cost. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Jul 8, 2017)

Digital Fragger said:


> Gigabyte gaming 3 is 9300 on Amazon with shipping. I've bought it for 8.2k couple of months ago on itdepot. And most of the b350 boards are still available offline in bangalore at Old prices I guess maybe few hundred rupees hiked.  If you can't find any b350 board offline and if the new normal is like this, get the gaming 3 board. But I have a feeling within one or two months the prices will go back to normal. Maybe slight increase if manufacturers don't want to absorb the increased cost.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk



I don't think that the manufacturers are going to decrease prices. Even if they do it will be a couple hundred less. But waiting is crap right now for me. First I waited for Vega as suggested by members and now this gst thing. What a shame.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 8, 2017)

billubakra said:


> I don't think that the manufacturers are going to decrease prices. Even if they do it will be a couple hundred less. But waiting is crap right now for me. First I waited for Vega as suggested by members and now this gst thing. What a shame.


Just get the gaming 3 board then and get it done with. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Jul 10, 2017)

Bhaiyo bhagwan ne meri sun li (Bhagwan I need a Lambo & a billion dollars too). Asus is available everywhere now-
ASUS MOTHERBOARD PRIME B350-PLUS (AMD SOCKET AM4/RYZEN SERIES CPU/MAX 64GB DDR4-3200MHZ MEMORY)
Asus Prime B350-Plus 7th Gen AMD AM4 Socket Motherboard

Now I was having a discussion with @Digital Fragger @ssb1551 in some other thread, and Gigabyte mobo's name came into the picture. Here it is-
GIGABYTE MOTHERBOARD GA-AB350-GAMING 3 (AMD SOCKET AM4/RYZEN SERIES CPU/MAX 64GB DDR4-3200MHZ MEMORY)
Gigabyte GA-AB350-GAMING 3 AMD AM4 Socket Motherboard

Both have equal amount of pros as mentioned here-
Asus PRIME B350-PLUS vs Gigabyte AB350-Gaming 3 • r/Amd
ASUS PRIME B350 PLUS vs GB AB350 Gaming 3

Which one should I order as I am confused.

It seems only PSU is left, will order it tomorrow from OCZ as Antec one is also unavailable.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 10, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Bhaiyo bhagwan ne meri sun li (Bhagwan I need a Lambo & a billion dollars too). Asus is available everywhere now-
> ASUS MOTHERBOARD PRIME B350-PLUS (AMD SOCKET AM4/RYZEN SERIES CPU/MAX 64GB DDR4-3200MHZ MEMORY)
> Asus Prime B350-Plus 7th Gen AMD AM4 Socket Motherboard
> 
> ...


Go with whatever is cheapest. Both will do the job fine. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 10, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Bhaiyo bhagwan ne meri sun li (Bhagwan I need a Lambo & a billion dollars too). Asus is available everywhere now-
> ASUS MOTHERBOARD PRIME B350-PLUS (AMD SOCKET AM4/RYZEN SERIES CPU/MAX 64GB DDR4-3200MHZ MEMORY)
> Asus Prime B350-Plus 7th Gen AMD AM4 Socket Motherboard
> 
> ...



Gigabyte has better audio codec and dual bios. Asus one has more usb ports. I'd pick the Asus one unless I wanted more fans without fan-header splitters.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 10, 2017)

Digital Fragger said:


> Go with whatever is cheapest. Both will do the job fine.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk





SaiyanGoku said:


> Gigabyte has better audio codec and dual bios. Asus one has more usb ports. I'd pick the Asus one unless I wanted more fans without fan-header splitters.


Asus it is then. Out of curiosity what does dual bios mean?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 10, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Asus it is then. Out of curiosity what does dual bios mean?


Backup bios in case you brick the board during an update or something. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Jul 11, 2017)

@Digital Fragger @SaiyanGoku 
Done with mobo. Left with PSU. I was about to order Seasonic from OCZ in the morning but they told me to wait for few days before depositing money as they are updating their internal softwares. 
Will Corsair RM650X & CM MasterWatt 600 Lite be any good for my rig?
Also I am using an old Intex UPS with an Exide battery that was replaced last year. Can I keep the same for the rig?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 11, 2017)

billubakra said:


> @Digital Fragger @SaiyanGoku
> Done with mobo. Left with PSU. I was about to order Seasonic from OCZ in the morning but they told me to wait for few days before depositing money as they are updating their internal softwares.
> Will Corsair RM650X & CM MasterWatt 600 Lite be any good for my rig?
> Also I am using an old Intex UPS with an Exide battery that was replaced last year. Can I keep the same for the rig?


Strict no to all CM psus. Even a 500-550W reputed PSU would be good enough.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 11, 2017)

billubakra said:


> @Digital Fragger @SaiyanGoku
> Done with Motherboard. Left with PSU. I was about to order Seasonic from OCZ in the morning but they told me to wait for few days before depositing money as they are updating their internal software's.
> Will Corsair RM650X & CM MasterWatt 600 Lite be any good for my rig?
> Also, I am using an old Intex UPS with an Exide battery that was replaced last year. Can I keep the same for the rig?


Fully Modular: Buy Online | Antec EDGE 750 750W 80 PLUS GOLD Power Supply SMPS | Price in India
Non-Modular: Buy Online | Thermaltake TR2 S 600W Power Supply PS-TRS-0600NPCWEU-2 | Price in India

Go with either APC or CyberPower UPS @ 1KVA only. Below that voltage does not support your RIG.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 11, 2017)

Is that thermaltake model good? I see bad reviews. Is it updated model?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 11, 2017)

Digital Fragger said:


> Is that thermaltake model good? I see bad reviews. Is it updated model?


It's an updated model.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Jul 11, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Fully Modular: Buy Online | Antec EDGE 750 750W 80 PLUS GOLD Power Supply SMPS | Price in India
> Non-Modular: Buy Online | Thermaltake TR2 S 600W Power Supply PS-TRS-0600NPCWEU-2 | Price in India
> 
> Go with either APC or CyberPower UPS @ 1KVA only. Below that voltage does not support your RIG.



Thanks Sir.  What does modular and non-modular mean here? Can you please share the link for the CyberPower UPS, it is not available at MD Computers and IT Depot. Also is there any need to buy a good surge protector? My modem got fried due to an electricity spike. In our region the electricity keeps on going off during summers and the voltage keeps on increasing and decreasing.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 11, 2017)

*www.buildcomputers.net/images/modular-power-supply.jpg 

Modular PSU comes with detachable cables like on the right side of the above pic. So you can plug in cables that you are using and leave the rest for easy cable management. Non-modular all cables are soldered inside. Don't use surge protector and UPS in series. UPS is better, if you don't have then definitely use surge protector.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 12, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Thanks Sir.  What does modular and non-modular mean here? Can you please share the link for the CyberPower UPS, it is not available at MD Computers and IT Depot. Also is there any need to buy a good surge protector? My modem got fried due to an electricity spike. In our region the electricity keeps on going off during summers and the voltage keeps on increasing and decreasing.


2 UPS of the same company but different models.
UPS 1 KVA CyberPower BU1000E UPS 1000VA
UPS CyberPower UT1000E-IN UPS 1000VA  | eBay


----------



## billubakra (Jul 12, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> 2 UPS of the same company but different models.
> UPS 1 KVA CyberPower BU1000E UPS 1000VA
> UPS CyberPower UT1000E-IN UPS 1000VA  | eBay


Thanks. How is the customer support of Cyberpower? Also I had a pathetic experience ordering a case from Amazon. Is the MRP of UPS CyberPower UT1000E-IN UPS 1000VA 3799/- only?
BTW Intex is selling the same at around 3500/- with 2+2 years warranty. Also check your pm, it is regarding Windows 10 key seller.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 12, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Thanks. How is the customer support of Cyberpower? Also I had a pathetic experience ordering a case from Amazon. Is the MRP of UPS CyberPower UT1000E-IN UPS 1000VA 3799/- only?
> BTW Intex is selling the same at around 3500/- with 2+2 years warranty. Also check your pm, it is regarding Windows 10 key seller.


You can use ebay coupon like SAVERS2500 to get discount.
CyberPower does not give problems so no need to worry.
Replied the PM. Check once.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 12, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> You can use ebay coupon like SAVERS2500 to get discount.
> CyberPower does not give problems so no need to worry.
> Replied the PM. Check once.


This eBay coupon has reached the maximum eligible redemptions. Please use a different coupon or proceed to payment.
SAVERS2500


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 12, 2017)

billubakra said:


> This eBay coupon has reached the maximum eligible redemptions. Please use a different coupon or proceed to payment.
> SAVERS2500


Use this coupon instead and check once.
SAVERS5000

*s18.postimg.org/poctn1v9l/screenshot-order2.ebay.in-2017-07-12-14-40-52.png

*s10.postimg.org/snhw4vqzt/screenshot-order2.ebay.in-2017-07-12-14-40-41.png


----------



## billubakra (Jul 13, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Use this coupon instead and check once.
> SAVERS5000
> 
> *s18.postimg.org/poctn1v9l/screenshot-order2.ebay.in-2017-07-12-14-40-52.png
> ...



Sir, I ordered the gold one with your coupon. OCZ cancelled it and said that its price will be revised in 24 hours and told me to reorder again. I asked them about the bronze one, they said to order from their site @6900/-

Also is there any alternate site other than ebay for those UPS's? It is not available at MD computers or IT Depot.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 13, 2017)

is this coupon still valid for new ebay purchases?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 13, 2017)

quicky008 said:


> is this coupon still valid for new ebay purchases?


Yes, it's valid  for 3 times in a row after which it expires for a single user.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 13, 2017)

Updates regarding the processor instructions is still ongoing.
That is why there is still incompatibility between RAMS of various vendors.
Because of which some are able to reach 2933Mhz but where as some are not able to cross even 2400Mhz.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Jul 13, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Updates regarding the processor instructions is still ongoing.
> That is why there is still incompatibility between RAMS of various vendors.
> Because of which some are able to reach 2933Mhz but where as some are not able to cross even 2400Mhz.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Is Asus prime 350 going to be compatible with Corsair vengeance 8 gigs? Did you check my last post?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 13, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Is Asus prime 350 going to be compatible with Corsair vengeance 8 gigs? Did you check my last post?


That needs either testing or need to wait for further updates.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Jul 13, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> That needs either testing or need to wait for further updates.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Dang. I got them.
Bhai mere PSU ke liye kuch karo. eBay seller was crap.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 13, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Dang. I got them.
> Bhai mere PSU ks much Karo. eBay seller was crap.


Which eBay seller is crap.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Jul 13, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Which eBay seller is crap.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


OCZ. They cancelled my order as I mentioned in the earlier post.


----------



## gta5 (Jul 13, 2017)

get this if seasonic isn't available or costing rs 7000

vp550p at rs 4380 ...

Amazon.in: Buy Antec VP550P 550 Watts PSU Online at Low Prices in India | Antec Reviews & Ratings


----------



## billubakra (Jul 13, 2017)

gta5 said:


> get this if seasonic isn't available or costing rs 7000
> 
> vp550p at rs 4380 ...
> 
> Amazon.in: Buy Antec VP550P 550 Watts PSU Online at Low Prices in India | Antec Reviews & Ratings



The reviews says that it is not good for OC and makes too much noise. Should I ignore it and go ahead? I hope this is on good tier on the PSU list.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 13, 2017)

Is Amazon selling vp550p more than the MRP too? The price here mentioned is 4250-
ANTEC SMPS VP550P V2 - 550 WATT 80 PLUS CERTIFICATION PSU WITH ACTIVE PFC


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 14, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Dang. I got them.
> Bhai mere PSU kelia kuch Karo.


If you are getting Seasonic you don't need to worry about any problems with it at all. In such a case you can a Seasonic PSU from Newegg.com which imports components from the USA to India.
So you can go with fully modular PSU like this for a mere 5.5k
Link:SeaSonic M12II 520 Bronze EVO Edition 520W ATX12V v2.3 / EPS 12V v2.91 SLI 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Full Modular Active PFC Power Supply-Newegg.com
If you buy from Newegg you won't get any warranty unless you ship it back to Newegg for RMA.
You cannot even think of comparing a Seasonic S12II 520w with Antec VP550P because Seasonic is GOD of all PSUs.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 14, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> If you are getting Seasonic you don't need to worry about any problems with it at all. In such a case you can a Seasonic PSU from Newegg.com which imports components from the USA to India.
> So you can go with fully modular PSU like this for a mere 5.5k
> Link:SeaSonic M12II 520 Bronze EVO Edition 520W ATX12V v2.3 / EPS 12V v2.91 SLI 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Full Modular Active PFC Power Supply-Newegg.com
> *If you buy from Newegg you won't get any warranty unless you ship it back to Newegg for RMA.*
> You cannot even think of comparing a Seasonic S12II 520w with Antec VP550P because Seasonic is GOD of all PSUs.



The bold part+customs are the reason I am not buying from Newegg. Ordered vp550p as per the link shared by @gta5


----------



## billubakra (Jul 14, 2017)

@gta5 @bssunilreddy 
Price dropped
Seasonic S12II-520 S12II Series 520W Power Supply with 80+ Bronze Certification
As per them it should be in stock in another 24 hours. Is that available on reduced price on some other site. I can take up my budget to 5.5k to get the same.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 14, 2017)

billubakra said:


> @gta5 @bssunilreddy
> Price dropped
> Seasonic S12II-520 S12II Series 520W Power Supply with 80+ Bronze Certification
> As per them it should be in stock in another 24 hours. Is that available on reduced price on some other site. I can take up my budget to 5.5k to get the same.


Just check in eBay by using a coupon.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Jul 14, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Just check in eBay by using a coupon.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


OCZ does not have that model on eBay-
eBay


----------



## billubakra (Jul 14, 2017)

@ssb1551 @whitestar_999 @Digital Fragger @gta5 @bssunilreddy @SaiyanGoku 
Guys with your help and advice I have received every component except psu and ups, thanks for your time. Please direct me to a video/guide regarding the assembling. Also ordered Antec vp550p but still looking for the Seasonic one. Reddy Ji, I tried ordering the below mentioned UPS with your code but my location is not serviceable, Sorry, the item cannot be shipped to the address. Please change the address or remove the item UPS CyberPower UT1000E-IN UPS 1000VA  | eBay
Any alternative?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 14, 2017)

billubakra said:


> @ssb1551 @whitestar_999 @Digital Fragger @gta5 @bssunilreddy @SaiyanGoku
> Guys with your help and advice I have received every component except psu and ups, thanks for your time. Please direct me to a video/guide regarding the assembling. Also ordered Antec vp550p but still looking for the Seasonic one. Reddy Ji, I tried ordering the below-mentioned UPS with your code but my location is not serviceable, Sorry, the item cannot be shipped to the address. Please change the address or remove the item UPS CyberPower UT1000E-IN UPS 1000VA  | eBay
> Any alternative?


Then the same UPS from here:UPS, Cyber, Cyberpower, Uninterruptible Power Supply, Power, Back up, Computer, Accessories, High Backup, Skyton Electric, Offline, OFFLINE, Line Interactive, 1 KVA, 1000va, Copper Transformer
How to Build a PC (Step by Step):



How to connect front panel connectors Guide:



How to Build a PC (Step by Step) in Hindi:


----------



## billubakra (Jul 14, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Then the same UPS from here:UPS, Cyber, Cyberpower, Uninterruptible Power Supply, Power, Back up, Computer, Accessories, High Backup, Skyton Electric, Offline, OFFLINE, Line Interactive, 1 KVA, 1000va, Copper Transformer
> How to Build a PC (Step by Step):
> 
> 
> ...



Shopclues LOL. I remember on fkm people calling it Fakeclues without no customer support at all.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 14, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Shopclues LOL. I remember on fkm people calling it Fakeclues without no customer support at all.


Else try this:UPS 1 KVA CyberPower BU1000E UPS 1000VA  | eBay
Everywhere else its almost 5k for the same UPS which is 4k in ebay & shopclues.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 14, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Else try this:UPS 1 KVA CyberPower BU1000E UPS 1000VA  | eBay
> Everywhere else its almost 5k for the same UPS which is 4k in ebay & shopclues.


Same seller. Same area not serviceable.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 14, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Same seller. Same area not serviceable.


The only alternative is these:
cyberpower BU1000E-in - Buy cyberpower BU1000E-in Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in
cyber power bu1000 UPS


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 14, 2017)

Cool. Watch a youtube video first. Put your motherboard manual beside you while assembling and everything will be a breeze. Probably only thing you may face little difficulty if you are doing for first time is screwing in the cpu cooler. Do the star pattern, screw the diagonally opposite screws with equal pressure until all of them go in. Don't forget to put the IO shield before screwing in your motherboard.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 14, 2017)

Once you have experience with intel stock push pull pin cooler,everything else is easy.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 14, 2017)

Cooler Master Hyper 212 Turbo for Ryzen also has push pull - no annoying screws and all like they had for AM3 platform.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 14, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> Cooler Master Hyper 212 Turbo for Ryzen also has push pull - no annoying screws and all like they had for AM3 platform.


Should I get an extra cooler as of now?


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 14, 2017)

You dont need one for 1600!


----------



## billubakra (Jul 14, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> You dont need one for 1600!


Great. With you mentioning about it I thought maybe it is needed as per my specs.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 14, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> The only alternative is these:
> cyberpower BU1000E-in - Buy cyberpower BU1000E-in Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in
> cyber power bu1000 UPS


Too expensive as compared to eBay. What a shame that my city is not serviceable by eBay.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 14, 2017)

It is not ebay but that courier service used by seller which is refusing the order for delivery in your city.Try contacting him to see if he can arrange some alternate courier service.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 14, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> It is not ebay but that courier service used by seller which is refusing the order for delivery in your city.Try contacting him to see if he can arrange some alternate courier service.


Already sent a pm to him but no response.
Still looking for seasonic and ups. Have ordered antec PSU btw. Hope plan b is good.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 17, 2017)

@bssunilreddy @whitestar_999 @gta5 @Digital Fragger 
Why is thermal paste used? Is it really necessary? Do we need to apply it on the processor and nowhere else? From where to get it?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 17, 2017)

Yes,it is absolutely necessary.This is what makes the transfer of heat possible from processor to cpu cooler fan(think of it as a bridge carrying heat).
DEEPCOOL Z3 HIGH QUALITY THERMAL PASTE >1.134 W/m-K: Amazon.in: Computers & Accessories
Amazon.in: Buy Cooler Master V1 IC VALUE THERMAL COMPOUND Online at Low Prices in India | Cooler Master Reviews & Ratings


----------



## billubakra (Jul 17, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Yes,it is absolutely necessary.This is what makes the transfer of heat possible from processor to cpu cooler fan(think of it as a bridge carrying heat).
> DEEPCOOL Z3 HIGH QUALITY THERMAL PASTE >1.134 W/m-K: Amazon.in: Computers & Accessories
> Amazon.in: Buy Cooler Master V1 IC VALUE THERMAL COMPOUND Online at Low Prices in India | Cooler Master Reviews & Ratings


So, we apply it once and that's it. I mean any need to reapply it after few weeks/months? Is it only for processor?
The first link is selling at a very high price. The second link is OOS. How is this(desi brand)-
Amazon.in: Buy Gadget Hero's 30g Thermal Grease Paste Heat Sink Compound for CPU & Chipsets. Grey Color Online at Low Prices in India | Reviews & Ratings
Gadget Hero's 5g Thermal Grease Paste Heat Sink Compound for CPU & Chipsets. Grey Color ( .3 ml ): Amazon.in: Computers & Accessories

Please suggest a ups link too. The one's at ebay don't ship to my place and the seller ain't replying.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 17, 2017)

billubakra said:


> @bssunilreddy @whitestar_999 @gta5 @Digital Fragger
> Why is thermal paste used? Is it really necessary? Do we need to apply it on the processor and nowhere else? From where to get it?


Don't go with cheap generic thermal pastes.
Go with the best in thermal pastes and ie:Buy Online | Noctua NT-H1 Thermal Compound | in India


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 17, 2017)

A good/expensive brand thermal paste may not need reapplying for 2-3 years.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 17, 2017)

Ryzen's stock cooler comes with paste pre applied. You don't need to buy extra thermal paste as of now.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 17, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Don't go with cheap generic thermal pastes.
> Go with the best in thermal pastes and ie:Buy Online | Noctua NT-H1 Thermal Compound | in India


Bro any other link except Primeabgb? I enquired in the market and I wasn't able to find a reputed company's paste.



whitestar_999 said:


> A good/expensive brand thermal paste may not need reapplying for 2-3 years.


Do we need to apply the same on any other component besides processor?



Digital Fragger said:


> Ryzen's stock cooler comes with paste pre applied. You don't need to buy extra thermal paste as of now.


Well in every assembling video that I watched, people are applying paste on the Ryzen processor. Also they were explaining how it is mandatory and so on.


Is this original and any good?
Cooler Master MasterGel Thermal Compound Grease Paste - MGX-ZOSW-N15M-R1 | eBay


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 17, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Well in every assembling video that I watched, people are applying paste on the Ryzen processor. Also they were explaining how it is mandatory and so on.



Man you ask too many questions to be honest. Stock wraith spire cooler comes with paste pre-applied and is good enough. Unless you somehow mess up mounting the cooler in first go and stock paste gets completely removed, there is no need to buy a third party thermal paste. After 1.5-2 years when you open up the cabinet for cleaning the internals and if the paste has dried out, you should replace it. Don't cheap out at that time.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 17, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Man you ask too many questions to be honest. Stock wraith spire cooler comes with paste pre-applied and is good enough. Unless you somehow mess up mounting the cooler in first go and stock paste gets completely removed, there is no need to buy a third party thermal paste. After 1.5-2 years when you open up the cabinet for cleaning the internals and if the paste has dried out, you should replace it. Don't cheap out at that time.



Because I am building a high end pc for the first time and 70-80k is too much money atleast for me. So, that is why I am double checking about everything. Sorry if I bugged too much.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 17, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Well in every assembling video that I watched, people are applying paste on the Ryzen processor. Also they were explaining how it is mandatory and so on.



The people doing videos are either using different cooler or they have their favorite thermal paste tubes lying around because they keep doing these videos often.
You can buy extra tube if you want but it will be waste of money unless you rub off the pre-applied paste by accident.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 17, 2017)

Yes,all stock coolers come with paste pre-applied.However in future if you want to change/reinstall cooler then you will have to clean the processor top(residue of pre-applied thermal paste) & cooler bottom part(when reinstalling same cooler,residue of pre-applied thermal paste).


----------



## billubakra (Jul 18, 2017)

Got the PSU from Amazon. They have outdone themselves, again overcharged me with Rs. 280/- they mentioned that they are selling the same @25% discount. What a shame. The seller mentioned at the time of order was some abcd guy but on the invoice the same seller's name is there who overcharged for the case.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 18, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Got the PSU from Amazon. They have outdone themselves, again overcharged me with Rs. 280/- they mentioned that they are selling the same @25% discount. What a shame. The seller mentioned at the time of order was some abcd guy but on the invoice the same seller's name is there who overcharged for the case.


good to hear that you finally received your PSU. I hope you are happy now.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 30, 2017)

@whitestar_999 @gta5 @ssb1551 @bssunilreddy @Digital Fragger @Vineet Sharma @saikiasunny @SaiyanGoku 
Finally with God's grace and help of you guys the assembly is over. Thanks for all your help. Installed Windows. Few last queries-
1. How to check if Windows & all the drivers etc are installed fine?
2. How to check what speed of ram I am getting & any need to change speed of fan as Asus is giving me notification icons for the same post mobo driver installation?
3. How to update BIOS?
4. Is it really necessary to install drivers of the LG 22MP68VQ monitor? It is for the first time I am seeing that the monitor need drivers. It is working fine though, just way too much brightness even though I have set it to 0.
If I select to install it, then it says installing drivers on Nvidia Geforce GTX 1060 6gb, select what which driver you want to install
Full HD
Full IPS HD etc. etc.
5. Do I have to purchase a separate wireless bluetooth receiver so that I can connect the pc to wifi? MD Computers told me at the time of purchase that there is no need as new mobo's have the same inbuilt. 
6. From where should I download the gpu driver-
Download Center (By Product) | ZOTAC
or
Manual/Auto-
Drivers | GeForce

I am still installing stuff, will get back to you guys with pics and updates.
Thanks again


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 30, 2017)

Always check the official specifications page instead of relying on seller's info.
PRIME B250M-PLUS | Motherboards | ASUS India
No wifi which is the norm.As far as I know,only high end mobos & mini-ITX mobos comes with builtin wifi adapter.

As for drivers,I prefer the source(Nvidia in this case) but its your choice as drivers should be same(usually only laptop manufacturers do some customization of original amd/nvidia drivers for some of their laptop models).Also keep in mind that if you choose to install GE Force Experience then with time it will keep downloading newer versions & backup of older versions eventually eating tens of GBs of space.
Cleaning up old NVIDIA driver files to save disk space (2017 edition) - GameplayInside
*forums.geforce.com/default/topic/981225/geforce-drivers/way-too-much-left-over-crap/1/
I faced the same issue & decided to only select & install graphics driver & HDMI driver in the setup.

Bios update is not required unless you want some specific feature in latest BIOS or facing some issue which is corrected in latest BIOS.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 30, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Always check the official specifications page instead of relying on seller's info.
> PRIME B250M-PLUS | Motherboards | ASUS India
> No wifi which is the norm.As far as I know,only high end mobos & mini-ITX mobos comes with builtin wifi adapter.
> 
> ...



Thanks for replying dear.

- Which vfm adapter should I buy now?

- Windows 10 auto installed drives from Nvidia's site, I downloaded GE FE and updated it. Man I was thinking why the hell was my free space decreasing in the laptop. This could very well be the reason. From the links that you have posted, these 3 folders are the culprits-
C:\Nvidia >>>> Missing in laptop & PC
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Installer2
C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nvdisp.inf folder
Are you sure if I delete all files from the remaining folders then it will be fine?

I got the code for Rocket League game with this gpu, still sad that they didn't give me one for TC's Wildlands, anyways from where to download a copy and apply the same. 
P.S. I am using the Nvidia acccount of my laptop's gpu with this pc, I hope that it is okay.

In the GE FE it is mentioned that to Gamestream I am missing the following requirement-
802.11a/g router(minimum). 802.11n dual band router(recommend) Does it mean that I need to buy the wifi adapter of atleast these bandwidths?

Also for VR I am missing this-
Intel core i5 4590 equivalent or higher. I thought Ryzen 1600 is equal to, if not better than the i5 processor.

- Last night when I booted it up for the first time, the BIOS showed this much mhz of ram-
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
Now cpuz is showing this-
*i.imgur.com/FKX2iBG.jpg
Do I need to overclock it so that it provides 2400mhz?

- Regarding monitor which option should I select-
*i.imgur.com/8XTrtS2.jpg
As I mentioned before this is the first monitor which is asking to install drivers.

For my viewing experience the monitor seems tilted down a little in the front. My previous Samsung monitor had the option to tilt it forward or backward as much as we want but not this one. Is there any "jugaad" that I can do to tilt it back a little?
*i.imgur.com/z1qH127.jpg

- Any need to change speed of fan? Asus keeps on showing the option for the same-
*i.imgur.com/TWbUvR6.jpg

- Please advice regarding cable management-
*i.imgur.com/cpGMgut.jpg
*i.imgur.com/JXevboe.jpg
*i.imgur.com/B77Nv2v.jpg
*i.imgur.com/eOQFkC5.jpg
*i.imgur.com/zaWKdTD.jpg
*i.imgur.com/9ynHPS8.jpg
*i.imgur.com/4WmUSsL.jpg
*i.imgur.com/rIPOtYr.jpg
*i.imgur.com/MTz5FwR.jpg
*i.imgur.com/ex8F2qs.jpg
*i.imgur.com/i16OAJP.jpg
*i.imgur.com/97mmZUH.jpg
*i.imgur.com/v3xZFQV.jpg
*i.imgur.com/XYIdAzg.jpg
*i.imgur.com/kBOCCkr.jpg
*i.imgur.com/82aVZmg.jpg
*i.imgur.com/ngsGySG.jpg
*i.imgur.com/iACevDJ.jpg
*i.imgur.com/XPknOUo.jpg
*i.imgur.com/DKb3WkP.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 30, 2017)

Cleaning up old NVIDIA driver files to save disk space (2017 edition) - GameplayInside
C:\ProgramData\NVIDIA Corporation\Downloader


> Most subfolders contain installer executables. *Simply remove all folders with a random name, only leave config and latest.* For example on my system the folder  _0cfd1195e705a478237a4db99f7ce77c  _contains _GeForce_Experience_Update_v3.4.0.70.exe_.



C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Installer2


> Now *delete all folders* *inside* *this folder*. *Do not delete the Installer2 folder itself.
> Disclaimer*: Removing these files means you can no longer uninstall the Geforce Experience regularly. However, do not worry. If you ever need to uninstall Geforce Experience simply download the latest geforce experience setup and re-install the latest version. Hereafter you can uninstall the Geforce Experience as if nothing happened.



Also check size of Nvidia folder in C:\Program Data\Nvidia Corporation &  C:\Users\<your user name>\AppData\Local\NVIDIA Corporation now & compare their sizes after installing future driver version.You can even make a list of files/folders inside for future compare to know what extra stuff needs to be deleted.

As for nvdisp.inf folder post its size here & content inside it just to be sure.Also all the above will not be required if you choose not to install GEForce Experience,is it really necessary to play games(I don't play games so I have no idea).

As for VR just use latest nvidia drivers for everything & hope that Ryzen has been added to the compatible processors list or wait for it.

DDR rams are basically double rate so the actual frequency is half of "stated rate" meaning 1200MHz for 24oo RAM,1600MHz for 3200 RAM etc.

I have no idea about LG monitor driver but try the IPSFULLHD option as your monitor is IPS & Full HD.

Haven't done any tinkering with a monitor's stand so can not say what will work to reduce the tilt,wait for other comments.

If temps are fine then there is no need,there should be some "auto" setting for fans in asus mobo.

For cable management maybe you can try routing as many wires as possible(incl psu main mobo 24pin power cable) through each of those 5 oval shaped spaces because as of now you are only passing 3-4 wires through 1-2 oval shaped spaces.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 1, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Cleaning up old NVIDIA driver files to save disk space (2017 edition) - GameplayInside
> C:\ProgramData\NVIDIA Corporation\Downloader
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. Will delete those files today and will get back to you. No GEForce experience is not at all necessary but it optimizes games+the UI is so cool lol
I hope they add Ryzen to the list soon.
_DDR rams are basically double rate so the actual frequency is half of "stated rate" meaning 1200MHz for 24oo RAM,1600MHz for 3200 RAM etc. _So, half of the frequency is never used?

@bssunilreddy Do we need to install drivers for this monitor? I read that it clashes with the gpu software so haven't installed them yet. Any fix for the inclined forward stand?

Where to check that specific fan setting? I closed that annoying notification.

Thanks I will reroute the cables and will post pics here.

Can you suggest a vfm wifi adapter keeping in mind this-  In the GE FE it is mentioned that to Gamestream I am missing the following requirement-
802.11a/g router(minimum). 802.11n dual band router(recommend) Does it mean that I need to buy the wifi adapter of atleast these bandwidths?

This pc is taking like 15-20 to boot, this time is as per the startup tab in task manager(last bios time). My laptop boots within 4-5 seconds. I have disabled the unnecessary apps which started on boot but the result is the same, any help?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 1, 2017)

RAM rates are like HDD size,they are not what it seems.In case of RAM,the naming scheme is based on Transfer (computing) - Wikipedia not frequency so a 3200 RAM does not operate at 3200MHz but instead it means 1600MHz working at double rate giving 3200MT/s.

A dual band AC router(cheapest one is tplink Archer C20) operates simultaneously at 2.4GHz(more range,more chances of interference,max speed usually ~150mbps) & 5GHz(lesser range,almost nil chances of interference,speeds from ~433mbps to gbps speeds depending on cost of router). Almost all usual usb wifi adapters are 2.4Ghz N standard & you need an AC usb wifi adapter to connect at 5GHz(only Dlink DWA-171 & leoxsys leo-hgac600 are available under/around Rs.1000).

Don't rely on windows shown startup times,instead actually count no. of seconds from turning on the system to when you can open "My Computer". My laptop also shows last bios time as 4-5 seconds but in reality it takes around a minute to load AV/appear in system tray which is the most important software to be loaded after boot.

P.S.wifi max rates are half unlike lan meaning 300mbps wifi means 150mbps upload & 150mbps download if you start uploading & downloading simultaneously at max speeds.Lan rates are full meaning 1gbps lan can both upload & download at 1gbps at same time.


----------

